# Vegans/vegetarians can suck it!



## Chitmo

Pork Fat Is Officially One of the World's Most Nutritious Foods

Anyways, I’m off to cook some bacon


----------



## vadsy

is this thread Kosher certified?


----------



## LanceT

Barely made top 10 though, behind swiss chard of all things.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

LanceT said:


> Barely made top 10 though, behind swiss chard of all things.


Yeam but would _you_ rather eat?

I like some Swiss foods, like cheese or chocolate. But chard? Not so much. LOL Give me some good ol' back bacon!


----------



## Lola

I am a vegetarian and it is by choice. I don’t inflict my life style choices on others. 

Your thread title is very condescending and biased!

Live and let live.

I don’t condemn you because you choose to eat meat!!!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I don’t condemn you because you choose to eat meat!!!


not in this thread anyway..


----------



## LanceT

High/Deaf said:


> Yeam but what would _you_ rather eat?


Everything.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> I like some Swiss foods, like cheese or chocolate. But chard? Not so much.


Same with me, people always 'blah blah blah, swiss char...' 
I'm not big on the char or many other fish either.


----------



## jb welder

Chitmo said:


> Pork Fat Is Officially One of the World's Most Nutritious Foods
> 
> Anyways, I’m off to cook some bacon


No cooking. The article was for nutritional value when *raw*.


----------



## Lincoln

What's the "flat fish" they refer to? Halibut? Are there others?


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> I am a vegetarian and it is by choice. I don’t inflict my life style choices on others.
> 
> Your thread title is very condescending and biased!
> 
> Live and let live.
> 
> I don’t condemn you because you choose to eat meat!!!


It’s my right to have an opinion, your right to be offended. You being offended doesn’t change my opinion though. Ain’t living in Canada great!


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> It’s my right to have an opinion, your right to be offended. You being offended doesn’t change my opinion though. Ain’t living in Canada great!


Your very blatant about your opinion!

I would never be offended. I am just stating an opinion much like yourself.!


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> Same with me, people always 'blah blah blah, swiss char...'
> I'm not big on the char or many other fish either.


Same here. I like salmon a lot, and halibut a little bit. Other than that, I'll order off the 'seafood' side of the menu.

But like a lot of things, maybe I just need Swiss chard prepared right? Besides, fish really shouldn't be green. Ever!


----------



## Robert1950

I am about as carnivorous as you get. But this shit talking Vegans and Vegetarians is a bunch of bigoted CRAP. Just like you have alt-right hardcore religious fundamentalists, there are going to be similar hardcore Vegans. But that is not reason paint all them with same intolerant hateful brush. Sometimes I feel like eating Vegan if only to piss off the "_I eat steak for dinner every night and let's get all liquored up and go out and shoot anything that ain't like us" _red-neck yahoos which I hope are a minority like the hardcore Vegans,...I hope. Geezuz.


----------



## rollingdam

Vegan is an old Native American term...it means lousy hunter


----------



## Chitmo

Robert1950 said:


> I am about as carnivorous as you get. But this shit talking Vegans and Vegetarians is a bunch of bigoted CRAP. Just like you have alt-right hardcore religious fundamentalists, there are going to be similar hardcore Vegans. But that is not reason paint all them with same intolerant hateful brush. Sometimes I feel like eating Vegan if only to piss off the "_I eat steak for dinner every night and let's get all liquored up and go out and shoot anything that ain't like us" _red-neck yahoos which I hope are a minority like the hardcore Vegans,...I hope. Geezuz.


Haha, you need to smoke a joint and chill out a little old man!


----------



## Milkman

If people want to follow a vegetarian or vegan diet that doesn’t bother me. It sometimes makes ordering food in restaurants somewhat limiting, but no problem, as long as nobody tries to convert me, or lay any guilt trips on me.


Fill your boots as they say.


----------



## torndownunit

Lincoln said:


> What's the "flat fish" they refer to? Halibut? Are there others?


I don't really see Monkfish around here much, but it's pretty popular in a lot of places overseas.

And, I think this thread was meant to be light hearted. There's 'shit talking' like people will do with pretty much everything, and then full on malice. I really don't think anything serious was meant. People need to be respectful, but people also need to lighten the hell up and not go too far the other way. There's a nice balance right in the middle.


----------



## Chitmo

torndownunit said:


> I don't really see Monkfish around here much, but it's pretty popular in a lot of places overseas.
> 
> And, I think this thread was meant to be light hearted. There's 'shit talking' like people will do with pretty much everything, and then full on malice. I really don't think anything serious was meant. People need to be respectful, but people also need to lighten the hell up and not go too far the other way. There's a nice balance right in the middle.


Monk fish is like poor mans lobster, a lot of people won’t eat it because it ugly as hell! Haha


----------



## torndownunit

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 238334
> 
> 
> Monk fish is like poor mans lobster, a lot of people won’t eat it because it ugly as hell! Haha


Is it categorized as flat fish though? I really liked it when I've eaten it, but ya it's a very unfortunate looking fish.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo

torndownunit said:


> Is it categorized as flat fish though? I really liked it when I've eaten it, but ya it's a very unfortunate looking fish.


 I think flat fish for lack of a proper description essentially swim on their side like halibut or sunfish. I’m far from an expert though.


----------



## WCGill

I had a major parameter shift when my kids took their former rancher father to Turf in Vancouver last year. One of the downright tastiest meals of my entire life and you can even order protein sides. 

FOOD


----------



## Guest

I can't post right now, I am buttering my bacon.


----------



## torndownunit

WCGill said:


> I had a major parameter shift when my kids took their former rancher father to Turf in Vancouver last year. One of the downright tastiest meals of my entire life and you can even order protein sides.
> 
> FOOD


I am not vegetarian or vegan. I made an effort to cut my meat intake by about 2/3's. I have told my vegan friends, the best way to show people your point of view is to take them out for food. Good vegan and vegetarian cooking is fantastic. I already knew that, I just chose to eat more of it and learn to cook it. On a basic level, even have someone try a Beyond Burger lol. They are great.

But, to the people who say militant vegans aren't a thing. One of long time friends who is vegan told me that reducing my meat consumption was 'useless' and 'not good enough' . So if you want to know why people get discouraged or even angry, there's your answer. There's nothing worse than doing something which you think you are doing to better your own health or help your environment, and being then insulted for it. That's obviously not saying every vegan or vegetarian has this attitude. But you can probably see why an interaction like that would stick in someone's mind if it happened to them. And yes, it goes both ways. But I find it's the vegans who seem to deny this even goes on. 

If people spent more time encouraging people, it sure would be a nicer world.


----------



## Dorian2

Not the most appealing title for a thread that can be a good discussion point. We use bacon fat that's stored in a container in the fridge for a shit load of foods. If any of you or your wives make Yorkshire pudding, it's a key ingredient to put a bit on the bottom of the cupcake pans. Awesome results and taste.


----------



## mhammer

I like vegetables. I like fruit. I don't like fish, or pretty much anything out of the ocean, apart from seaweed salad. I don't eat much meat, but enjoy it when I do; mostly chicken. I like dairy but it doesn't like me.

Our older son has gone "keto", while our younger son is a "flexitarian". He goes pretty much vegan when preparing his own food back at his apartment, but eats what is served when visiting us or invited to someone's home. He likes meat, but it doesn't like him. I ramp up the vegetarian offerings when he's visiting.

As for the clickbait chart, rankings are often misleading. Moreover what an individual foodstuff has on its own (and remember that these were assays of _raw_ foods) is separate from what it contributes to daily nutritional needs. You will note that pork fat was NOT on the linked-to article on heart health. That said, there's nothing wrong with liking what you like.


----------



## torndownunit

Dorian2 said:


> Not the most appealing title for a thread that can be a good discussion point. We use bacon fat that's stored in a container in the fridge for a shit load of foods. If any of you or your wives make Yorkshire pudding, it's a key ingredient to put a bit on the bottom of the cupcake pans. Awesome results and taste.


It's also great to rub all over your body. I mean, that's what I've heard at least.


----------



## Guest

CBC radio's White Coat Black Arts medical show just aired an episode interviewing doctors about their own personal experiences eating the paleo diet. The doctors that were interviewed had amazing results eating fat and no sugar.


----------



## Milkman

Chitmo said:


> I think flat fish for lack of a proper description essentially swim on their side like halibut or sunfish. I’m far from an expert though.


We used to call flounder “flatfish”.

AKA Sole


----------



## Lola

The few very close friends that I do have know I am a vegetarian and go out of their way to accommodate me. I really do appreciate their efforts. If I go out to socialize and they haven’t a clue as to what I eat, I will eat bread, cheese whatever isn’t a meat product. I am very polite about the situation. 

I did get a little sad this year while cooking the turkey for my family. It’s my problem not theirs because they choose to eat meat. 

I did go to someone’s house last week and had some Butternut squash soup that contained bacon as they didn’t know my preferences. I just politely spit it in a napkin and even though the soup was tainted, I still ate it. I am far from a hardcore, pushy vegetarian.


----------



## Wardo

Nice truck; I always liked the conventionals.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> Nice truck; I always liked the conventionals.


He woulda been able to do it ................................... if he ate meat. Wanker!


----------



## mhammer

I like manners. Good on ya, Lola.


----------



## jdto

Aggressive. You’re sooooo cool and edgy. Vegetarians/Vegans got told ohhhhhh


----------



## Guest




----------



## Voxguy76

China warns of spreading swine fever crisis. But will the pork reach Canada?

So it causes internal bleeding in pigs, high death rates, and is extremely contagious but.....is not a danger to humans? Ummm yea I'll pass.


----------



## Milkman

Wardo said:


> Nice truck; I always liked the conventionals.


People who block roadways / highways as a form of protest should expect a little risk.


----------



## torndownunit

Player99 said:


> CBC radio's White Coat Black Arts medical show just aired an episode interviewing doctors about their own personal experiences eating the paleo diet. The doctors that were interviewed had amazing results eating fat and no sugar.


There's various trendy names and variations of that type of diet. But it's a really simple way to eat. I am not completely strict on any diet at the moment, but I generally go no sugar and no dairy, avoid most packaged foods, and the difference I feel is amazing. I don't completely eliminate gluten, I just make sure I only eat good sources of it. And I actually am allergic to wheat, it's not a trendy thing for me. I always figured it was more the horrid bleached white flours used in most of our foods though, and when I stuck to only occasionally eating good sourced products, I had no issues. 

The diet is not restrictive though. I know people find cutting dairy out hard, but once you do it it's really easy. And I am someone who likes it. As for sugar, the results you see when you cut it out make that easy too. But you can eat some fruit, all the veg you want, and good meats. And as you mentioned, you need to make sure you are getting healthy fats, which is a key. That's not really a tough diet.

My policy is that if I go out for a night with friends, I just do what I want diet wise. At home, I just stick to basics.


----------



## vadsy

a diet of chicken nuggets and hash browns has gotten me fine to this point and I don't see a need to change anything


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> a diet of chicken nuggets and hash browns has gotten me fine to this point and I don't see a need to change anything


Switch out the hash browns for deep fried fat squares and you'll get there.


----------



## vadsy

Player99 said:


> Switch out the hash browns for deep fried fat squares and you'll get there.


a balanced diet needs a starch to go along with a protein


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> Nice truck; I always liked the conventionals.


I too, love that truck. It’s a little dirty but it’s still gorgeous. I would just love to detail that truck. I could be very happy for days on end.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> The few very close friends that I do have know I am a vegetarian and go out of their way to accommodate me. I really do appreciate their efforts. If I go out to socialize and they haven’t a clue as to what I eat, I will eat bread, cheese whatever isn’t a meat product. I am very polite about the situation.
> 
> I did get a little sad this year while cooking the turkey for my family. It’s my problem not theirs because they choose to eat meat.
> 
> I did go to someone’s house last week and had some Butternut squash soup that contained bacon as they didn’t know my preferences. I just politely spit it in a napkin and even though the soup was tainted, I still ate it. *I am far from a hardcore, pushy vegetarian.*


Yet you refer to your soup as "tainted" and refer to what humans have been doing for thousands of years as "they choose to eat meat". To me that sounds like you consider yourself somewhat superior to the 90.4% of us Canadian meat-eaters


----------



## sulphur

...


----------



## Chitmo

Haha, there’s a lot of serious people here that need to get over themselves. This thread was just for a chuckle.


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> Yet you refer to your soup as "tainted" and refer to what humans have been doing for thousands of years as "they choose to eat meat". To me that sounds like you consider yourself somewhat superior to the 90.4% of us Canadian meat-eaters


It's "tainted" Chris, in the same sense that the courts would find if a food item sold at a supermarket contained something it wasn't supposed to. That's why so many food labels say "May contain nuts, shellfish, milk products....". It's one thing to feed someone, and slip in something harmless they didn't think they would like ("I bet you didn't know there was kale in there."), and quite another to include something that crosses an ethical line, even if unintentionally. 

You don't have to agree with what others won't/can't eat, if it doesn't impinge on your own gastronomic choices. Lola doesn't boycott stores that also sell meat, and neither does my mostly-vegan son. People make ethical choices about what they eat, and sometimes the choices are forced on them for health reasons. If they make choices for personal ethical reasons, don't piss on them. Most of us spend each day whining about stuff, and rarely have an opportunity to stand for a belief/value of any substance. If someone says "This is what I stand for", and incorporates that stance into something they do each and every day, a few times a day, I consider them fortunate to have the moral devotion, and opportunity to express it, that the lion's share of the world's populace lack. They're not "superior" because they don't wish to eat animal products. They're superior because they hang onto convictions that are not easy to hold in the face of lambasting and mockery. 

Is veganism as "important" as human rights? Nah. I'd put it a couple notches down from standing up forcefully against gender-based violence, religious oppression by autocrats, use of child soldiers, slavery, and similar. But it's not a _bad_ thing, either, and shouldn't be mocked as such. If an individual tries to portray themselves as somehow morally superior to others because of what they do or don't eat, well that's a horse of a different colour, and may well deserve mockery. But you know, that works in _both_ directions.


----------



## mhammer

Chitmo said:


> Haha, there’s a lot of serious people here that need to get over themselves. This thread was just for a chuckle.


'Twas, Fred, but the header _was_ a little adversarial, and elicited the sort of comments that an adversarial header likely would.


----------



## Wardo

Friend of mine from HS was a vegetarian and a bit lofty about it even back then. He’s a good all round musician kept at it all his life; also still into the vegetables. Saw him again recently and we jammed a bit. He had a Taylor guitar and when he handed it to me he announced in a reverent whisper that it had John Pearce strings on it. I played the guitar for a bit; it didn’t sound good and it was obvious that the strings were really old and scuzzed up pretty bad so I asked if he’d been eating fish and chips a lot lately. Anyway, I don’t know if it was the vegetarian diet or the John Pearce strings but he’d got really fat since I last saw him.


----------



## mhammer

Some folks are good vegetarians, and some aren't. A guy I knew at McMaster years back was "vegetarian". When we went to the cafeteria for lunch, he was the one whose lunch consisted of corn, bread, and fries, and I was the one who bought spinach.

It's a bit like business. Some folks enthusiastically start one without much of a business plan, and soon end up in trouble. If one chooses a non-animal dietary path, you need to have a plan to maintain a balanced diet, that takes into consideration what you _need _to eat, every bit as much as what you _won't_ eat. And in some cases, that will mean eating things you don't necessarily like all that much.


----------



## Dorian2

My first social experience with a Vegan or Vegetarians (terms seem inter related or not at times) was at a BBQ at my guitar teachers back yard BBQ. It was his wife. He cooked the meat on one side of the Q with specific utensils. After the meat was off, he cooked the Vegan stuff on the other side with seperate utensils. No issues. I took what was learned from that and applied it when a friend often came over for Q's at our house. She was a Vegan, so the only thing she requested were Soy burgers, which I gladly picked up for her, and for it to be cooked on the other side with different utensils. Big deal? Not at all. Just a little common courtesy seemed to go a long way. Both ways. You respect my meat, I'll respect yours....or something like that.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> Yet you refer to your soup as "tainted" and refer to what humans have been doing for thousands of years as "they choose to eat meat". To me that sounds like you consider yourself somewhat superior to the 90.4% of us Canadian meat-eaters


Yes my soup was tainted because it had bacon in it. You got the fact that I think I am superior by my posts so far. Reread what I gave said so far. Me, superior, lol because I am a vegetarian. How the hell you ever assumed that about me is beyond me. Your so full of shit because you twisted my words to suit your own opinions in whatever matter takes up rent in your headspace 0 tolerance for stupidity!!


----------



## mhammer

If Lola is "superior" in any way, it's because she slings a Parker, and worships the one true God: Angus Young.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> It's "tainted" Chris, in the same sense that the courts would find if a food item sold at a supermarket contained something it wasn't supposed to. That's why so many food labels say "May contain nuts, shellfish, milk products....". It's one thing to feed someone, and slip in something harmless they didn't think they would like ("I bet you didn't know there was kale in there."), and quite another to include something that crosses an ethical line, even if unintentionally.


Or the way the dictionary defines it:

_taint1
/tānt/
verb
past tense: *tainted*; past participle: *tainted*
contaminate or pollute (something).
"the air was tainted by fumes from the cars"
synonyms: contaminate, pollute, adulterate, infect, blight, befoul, spoil, soil, ruin, destroy
"the world's last great wilderness is being tainted by pollution"
affect with a bad or undesirable quality.
"his administration was tainted by scandal"
synonyms: tarnish, sully, blacken, stain, besmirch, smear, blot, blemish, stigmatize, mar, corrupt, defile, soil, muddy, foul, dirty, damage, injure, harm, hurt, debase, infect, poison, vitiate, drag through the mud, blot one's copybook; 
brand
"fraudulent firms need to be weeded out, lest they taint the reputation of all firms"_​Gimme a break, chum


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> Yes my soup was tainted because it had bacon in it. You got the fact that I think I am superior by my posts so far. Reread what I gave said so far. Me, superior, lol because I am a vegetarian. How the hell you ever assumed that about me is beyond me. Your so full of shit because you twisted my words to suit your own opinions in whatever matter takes up rent in your headspace 0 tolerance for stupidity!!


Less coffee, more weed!


----------



## Dorian2

allthumbs56 said:


> affect with a bad or undesirable quality.


Seems to have been used appropriately in context to me. My guitar's tone has been tainted with old strings many times.


----------



## sulphur

Dorian2 said:


> Seems to have been used appropriately in context to me. My guitar's tone has been tainted with old strings many times.


Would you eat tainted food?


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> Or the way the dictionary defines it:
> 
> _taint1
> /tānt/
> verb
> past tense: *tainted*; past participle: *tainted*
> contaminate or pollute (something).
> "the air was tainted by fumes from the cars"
> synonyms: contaminate, pollute, adulterate, infect, blight, befoul, spoil, soil, ruin, destroy
> "the world's last great wilderness is being tainted by pollution"
> affect with a bad or undesirable quality.
> "his administration was tainted by scandal"
> synonyms: tarnish, sully, blacken, stain, besmirch, smear, blot, blemish, stigmatize, mar, corrupt, defile, soil, muddy, foul, dirty, damage, injure, harm, hurt, debase, infect, poison, vitiate, drag through the mud, blot one's copybook;
> brand
> "fraudulent firms need to be weeded out, lest they taint the reputation of all firms"_​Gimme a break, chum


I know what tainted is. I bought my first electric guitar from my high school friend's big brother. Their father was a central figure in the infamous "tainted meat scandal" during Expo ( "If you ate a hot dog or hamburger at Expo '67, it probably was putrid": Montreal's meat scandal shame | Coolopolis ). He was also apparently a familiar of Gerda Munsinger.

If something gets into food that shouldn't be in there, it's tainted. Same way if I stick something in the wash that my wife doesn't want to mix with her stuff because colours may run.


----------



## sulphur

mhammer said:


> I know what tainted is. I bought my first electric guitar from my high school friend's big brother. Their father was a central figure in the infamous "tainted meat scandal" during Expo ( "If you ate a hot dog or hamburger at Expo '67, it probably was putrid": Montreal's meat scandal shame | Coolopolis ). He was also apparently a familiar of Gerda Munsinger.
> 
> If something gets into food that shouldn't be in there, it's tainted. Same way if I stick something in the wash that my wife doesn't want to mix with her stuff because colours may run.


Same question as above.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> If Lola is "superior" in any way, it's because she slings a Parker, and worships the one true God: Angus Young.


[insert eye roll emoji]


----------



## torndownunit

People get really upset over dietary choice. There are meat eaters and vegans/vegetarians that see bringing one diet up or another as some kind of personal attack and get defensive.

The thing is if people really want to get upset over something food related, get upset over the fact that the packaged foods most people eat are loaded with sugar, sodium, modified corn syrup (super sugar) and so on. And, most "zero fat" packaged products are actually way worse than the versions of those products with fat. And a lot of people are completely uneducated about this. Most people grew up with the same bullshit food pyramid. 

The other big problem is I don't think there is a 'right' diet for everyone. Everyone is different. I have had chronic migraines since I was 7, and experimenting with diet is something I have always had to do. Vegetarian and Vegan simply didn't help me. Eating something closer to Paleo did. How I can function in life overshadows my ethics when it comes to eating animals. I make an effort to buy meat from good sources, and would hunt if I had the option. But I I honestly don't care what anyone thinks of my meat eating when it comes to my lifetime of pain issues.

People should be happy for anyone trying to live a healthier lifestyle whether it's strictly for ethical reasons or health reasons. I know people are joking a bit commenting on how they love their fast food etc. But when you get to a point where diet can really affect a health condition you have, you will understand people being so involved with healthy eating.


----------



## Dorian2

sulphur said:


> Would you eat tainted food?


Depends. What's it tainted with? lol.

@torndownunit good post. If anyone has spent any time looking at the sodium content in the packaged food they eat on a daily basis, let alone finding out how much is in fast food takeout, they'd freak. Same with all the refined sugar. Unfortunatley it's so systemic that nothing will taste good to most individuals because it's in everything.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Yes my soup was tainted because it had bacon in it. You got the fact that I think I am superior by my posts so far. Reread what I gave said so far. Me, superior, lol because I am a vegetarian. How the hell you ever assumed that about me is beyond me. Your so full of shit because you twisted my words to suit your own opinions in whatever matter takes up rent in your headspace 0 tolerance for stupidity!!


No - I looked the word up in the dictionary. Nice attack though - but I taint' saying another word.


----------



## greco

torndownunit said:


> But when you get to a point where diet can really affect a health condition you have, you will understand people being so involved with healthy eating.


This needed to be repeated.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

Just my 0 cents (rounded to the nearest 5c) worth on the 'tainted soup' issue.
In this case I think it depends on the 'point of view' of those involved.
The soups creator did not know Lola's preference, so they did not 'taint' the soup. 
Yet to Lola, meat product in a supposed vegetable dish taints it. Hard to say which is correct in this case, for me it would not be tainted. For Lola it is, but she did acknowledge that it was not deliberate, so I don't think she was trying to imply any 'intent'. Although the word choice does seem pejorative, like Chris mentioned, I don't think she meant that kind of context.
I think she dealt with it about the best she could have.


Lola said:


> I did go to someone’s house last week and had some Butternut squash soup that contained bacon as they didn’t know my preferences. I just politely spit it in a napkin and even though the soup was tainted, I still ate it.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Or the way the dictionary defines it:
> 
> _taint1
> /tānt/
> verb
> past tense: *tainted*; past participle: *tainted*
> contaminate or pollute (something).
> "the air was tainted by fumes from the cars"
> synonyms: contaminate, pollute, adulterate, infect, blight, befoul, spoil, soil, ruin, destroy
> "the world's last great wilderness is being tainted by pollution"
> affect with a bad or undesirable quality.
> "his administration was tainted by scandal"
> synonyms: tarnish, sully, blacken, stain, besmirch, smear, blot, blemish, stigmatize, mar, corrupt, defile, soil, muddy, foul, dirty, damage, injure, harm, hurt, debase, infect, poison, vitiate, drag through the mud, blot one's copybook;
> brand
> "fraudulent firms need to be weeded out, lest they taint the reputation of all firms"_​Gimme a break, chum


Taint definition was a little different when I grew up.

It referred to that little space between the exit and entry ports on a female human.

Taint A$$hole and Taint P%ssy.

I know, very cude.

Sue me.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> Would you eat tainted food?



I do it all the time.

I have to scrape off the lettuce and tomato from my burgers, but they're still tainted.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> is this thread Kosher certified?


it sure ain't halal 



torndownunit said:


> * try a Beyond Burger*.


i wonder if it's anything like this?








Chitmo said:


> Less coffee, more weed!


sound advice for all of us. 
caffiene = bad 
weed = good


----------



## torndownunit

cheezyridr said:


> it sure ain't halal
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if it's anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound advice for all of us.
> caffiene = bad
> weed = good


I put cannabis oil in my coffee. Best of both worlds.


----------



## cheezyridr

torndownunit said:


> I put cannabis oil in my coffee. Best of both worlds.


i could understand if you drink decaf. in such a case, i would applaud your ingenuity. but for me, caffiene and weed would be so confusing, and i'm easily confused as it is. hahahahah


----------



## Chitmo

torndownunit said:


> I put cannabis oil in my coffee. Best of both worlds.


I do the same thing


----------



## torndownunit

cheezyridr said:


> i could understand if you drink decaf. in such a case, i would applaud your ingenuity. but for me, caffiene and weed would be so confusing, and i'm easily confused as it is. hahahahah


Not really, it's quite good hah. and tastes fantastic.

I will say, coffee doesn't really perk me up as much as something like green tea. I drink it a lot mainly just because I love the taste


----------



## GuitarT

jb welder said:


> Just my 0 cents (rounded to the nearest 5c) worth on the 'tainted soup' issue.
> In this case I think it depends on the 'point of view' of those involved.
> The soups creator did not know Lola's preference, so they did not 'taint' the soup.
> Yet to Lola, meat product in a supposed vegetable dish taints it. Hard to say which is correct in this case, for me it would not be tainted. For Lola it is, but she did acknowledge that it was not deliberate, so I don't think she was trying to imply any 'intent'. Although the word choice does seem pejorative, like Chris mentioned, I don't think she meant that kind of context.
> I think she dealt with it about the best she could have.


I agree on the "point of view" thing. From my point of view it was the butternut squash that tainted the soup not the bacon.


----------



## Chitmo

GuitarT said:


> I agree on the "point of view" thing. From my point of view it was the butternut squash that tainted the soup not the bacon.


Mmmm, bacon soup


----------



## SaucyJack

It's assholes like this crowd that give vegans and vegetarians a bad name. 



Wardo said:


> Nice truck; I always liked the conventionals.


----------



## GuitarT

Chitmo said:


> Mmmm, bacon soup


It's out there.  Campbell's makes a Cream of Bacon soup. I have a can of it in the pantry.


----------



## jb welder

GuitarT said:


> It's out there.  Campbell's makes a Cream of Bacon soup. I have a can of it in the pantry.


Yeah, I tried it, ok, but wasn't too impressed. Cream of Potato with crumbled real bacon thrown in is better.


----------



## jb welder

SaucyJack said:


> It's assholes like this crowd that give vegans and vegetarians a bad name.


I liked the part where _he _calls the trucker a lunatic.  Yep, he's just gonna stop for ya. I bet he hasn't tried that since. He looked like he probably had to go clean himself up.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> I liked the part where _he _calls the trucker a lunatic.  Yep, he's just gonna stop for ya. I bet he hasn't tried that since. He looked like he probably had to go clean himself up.


Antifa has tried that nonsense in cities around the US. Sometimes they get run over and that’s ok.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jdto

Yup. Someone standing in the road is a perfect justification for attempted murder.


----------



## Dorian2

jdto said:


> Yup. Someone standing in the road is a perfect justification for attempted murder.


Looked more like an attempted suicide by the protester to me lol...


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

Dorian2 said:


> Looked more like an attempted suicide by the protester to me lol...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


They’re standing in the road and the guys drives at them from being stopped, with no attempt to stop the vehicle. Whatever the reasons for their actions, it could easily be construed as intentional by the driver. Had the kid not moved, the driver would be in trouble.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> Looked more like an attempted suicide by the protester to me lol...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Not just that, but if some poor soul runs them over they have to deal with the emotional scars that come with it.

Complaining about being run over when you're standing on a highway is pretty dumb. I'm not suggesting anyone deliberately runs over protesters, but I don't lose much sleep about those dumb asses getting hit.

The trucker is WORKING, something those guys standing in the way seem to know or care little about.


----------



## Dorian2

jdto said:


> They’re standing in the road and the guys drives at them from being stopped, with no attempt to stop the vehicle. Whatever the reasons for their actions, it could easily be construed as intentional by the driver. Had the kid not moved, the driver would be in trouble.


It was a backhand comment regarding the goofball standing in the way of a huge rig in full motion. That's all. Do you agree with some jackass standing in the path of a multi tonne rig trying to do his job?


----------



## jb welder

jdto said:


> They’re standing in the road and the guys drives at them from being stopped, with no attempt to stop the vehicle. Whatever the reasons for their actions, it could easily be construed as intentional by the driver. Had the kid not moved, the driver would be in trouble.


His light turned green, he had somebody messing with his load, but as you say maybe he should have stopped? In the right is not much good if you're dead though. What are the rights of protesters in the roadway (as opposed to pedestrians)?
If what he did was against the law, the driver will still be in trouble, there is video evidence. Curious about how it plays out in court (or with his employer, if that's the kind of trouble you mean).


----------



## cheezyridr

1 chopped onion
1 lb of taters (boiled)
2 cups vege stock
2/3 cup crushed crackaz
14 oz whole milk
14 oz corn
3 1/2 oz pure lite cream
8 strips of chopped, cooked bacon

cook bacon, chop, set aside
boil the taters
cook onion, add taters in a fry pan
add stock, heat for 10 min.
put crackaz in a bowl, add milk, soak 5 min

remove 1/2 the taters from the soup, set aside
puree soup, return to pot
add taters back in
stir in corn, creme crackaz, simmer 5 min
add s&p
scatter bacon over individual bowls


----------



## Lincoln

I think the trucker's use of his air horn says it all, "get the hell out of the way, I'm coming through". If they were in a crosswalk, it would be different.

I think we're getting mixed up in this thread with the difference between "vegetarians" and "animal rights activists". You can be a vegetarian without really caring where beef & pork come from. It's just a lifestyle choice like so many others we make.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> The trucker is WORKING, something those guys standing in the way seem to know or care little about.


Bingo!

There are a lot of things I'd like to protest but I'm too busy working so I just have to gripe about them here.

Course' my friend's daughter is getting her Masters in Social Justice (yup - apparently that's a thing) so maybe protesting will eventually become a bona fide profession.


----------



## Guest

Someone's gotta come up with catchy slogans for signs and chants.


----------



## jdto

Gotta keep that hamster wheel turning.


----------



## jdto

Dorian2 said:


> It was a backhand comment regarding the goofball standing in the way of a huge rig in full motion. That's all. Do you agree with some jackass standing in the path of a multi tonne rig trying to do his job?


If someone is in the street and you deliberately drive at them, you're still wrong, regardless of how much of an idiot that person may or may not be. Two wrongs etc...


----------



## Dorian2

jdto said:


> If someone is in the street and you deliberately drive at them, you're still wrong, regardless of how much of an idiot that person may or may not be. Two wrongs etc...


Even though I agree with this, I fully condone what the truck driver did. These people are using their 1st world rights to basically take someone else's away. MAybe they should head over to India, Africa, or any other country where the rights of people are stomped into the ground and demonstrate there. Then they'd know which rights and lack thereof are all about. Guaranteed those little chickenshits wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Dorian2

allthumbs56 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> There are a lot of things I'd like to protest but I'm too busy working so I just have to gripe about them here.
> 
> Course' my friend's daughter is getting her Masters in Social Justice (yup - apparently that's a thing) so maybe protesting will eventually become a bona fide profession.


I think it already is, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## allthumbs56

Dorian2 said:


> I think it already is, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


Who's hiring? How do they pay for it?


----------



## jdto

Dorian2 said:


> Even though I agree with this, I fully condone what the truck driver did. These people are using their 1st world rights to basically take someone else's away. MAybe they should head over to India, Africa, or any other country where the rights of people are stomped into the ground and demonstrate there. Then they'd know which rights and lack thereof are all about. Guaranteed those little chickenshits wouldn't even consider it.


I totally get your point (and agree about their general chickenshittery), but I don't excuse that driver for those actions, either.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> There are a lot of things I'd like to protest but I'm too busy working so I just have to gripe about them here.
> 
> Course' my friend's daughter is getting her Masters in Social Justice (yup - apparently that's a thing) so maybe protesting will eventually become a bona fide profession.


Sure, there are plenty of positions in the food services or hospitality industries waiting.

Meh, I’m no expert but I think what the world needs is more skilled tradesmen and fewer social justice warriors.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Someone's gotta come up with catchy slogans for signs and chants.



Yeah like:

Hey Hey

Ho Ho

Shut the F$%k up





Hey that’s not bad. I could do that......


----------



## Dorian2

allthumbs56 said:


> Who's hiring? How do they pay for it?


Just did a quick search...

Hire Demonstrators for PR Events and More


----------



## torndownunit

Dorian2 said:


> It was a backhand comment regarding the goofball standing in the way of a huge rig in full motion. That's all. Do you agree with some jackass standing in the path of a multi tonne rig trying to do his job?


A ton of people don't realize a truck that size fully loaded like that takes serious momentum and power to get going. And once it does, it's not easily stopping. Even if you've driven a large fully loaded trailer on a pickup you quickly learn this.

If you jump in front of a truck like that , there is absolutely no way it's going to stop in time even if it's not moving that fast. It's completely reasonable to assume this driver wasn't really trying to run anyone down.

Those protestors aren't stupid for their beliefs, they are stupid for assuming a giant vehicle loaded with tonnes of weight would have any chance to stop once it started driving. They jumped in front of it after it had entered the intersection and was moving. If they jumped in front of it while it was stopped, then the trucker proceeded forward? Then Ya, I'd say the truck driver is mainly responsible.


----------



## Wardo

allthumbs56 said:


> .... Masters in Social Justice (yup - apparently that's a thing)


Social Justice Studies appears to be the product of some unwholesome union between humanities and social sciences. Seems like one of those programs where everyone will get a participation prize.


----------



## Guest

Dorian2 said:


> Just did a quick search...
> 
> Hire Demonstrators for PR Events and More


_We use top notch professional talent with significant acting experience for our crowds. 
We believe that “the customer is always right” and as such run Crowds on Demand as 
a service centered business. If you think you would be a good fit for our team, email us 
at *********** or fill in the form below. With over 30,000 actors across the nation, 
you’ll be joining a world-class team!_


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> _We use top notch professional talent with significant acting experience for our crowds.
> We believe that “the customer is always right” and as such run Crowds on Demand as
> a service centered business. If you think you would be a good fit for our team, email us
> at *********** or fill in the form below. With over 30,000 actors across the nation,
> you’ll be joining a world-class team!_


It’s all about the optics.

Wow, with a crowd that big protesting they must really have legitimate concerns......

Sheeple.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Wow, with a crowd that big protesting they must really have legitimate concerns...


Yeah, keeping capitalism alive and well.


----------



## Chitmo

Dorian2 said:


> It was a backhand comment regarding the goofball standing in the way of a huge rig in full motion. That's all. Do you agree with some jackass standing in the path of a multi tonne rig trying to do his job?


If you run out in front of a 40,000lbs+ of truck and load thinking you’re going to stop somethingthen I think that Darwin’s theories should be allow play out in real time. The funny part is that the dude says the driver is crazy at the end of the video!


----------



## Milkman

Chitmo said:


> If you run out in front of a 40,000lbs+ of truck and load thinking you’re going to stop somethingthen I think that Darwin’s theories should be allow play out in real time. The funny part is that the dude says the driver is crazy at the end of the video!


Yeah I don’t think many of us would deliberately run anyone over (obviously) but if you try to prevent people from working or getting freely to and from work, they get upset about that.

And if you choose to put yourself in the path of a heavy moving object (duly noting Sir Isaac Newton’s concepts) you must accept personal responsibility for your actions and should not blame others for the results.


----------



## Chitmo

Milkman said:


> Yeah I don’t think many of us would deliberately run anyone over (obviously) but if you try to prevent people from working or getting freely to and from work, they get upset about that.
> 
> And if you choose to put yourself in the path of a heavy moving object (duly noting Sir Isaac Newton’s concepts) you must accept personal responsibility for your actions and should not blame others for the results.


Big trucks don’t stop on a dime, even at slow speeds. Like you said Mr Newton and Mr Darwin have different realities than PETA


----------



## jdto

The truck was fully stopped in that video while the guys were standing in the road. He started moving and blew his horn as he drove right at them. He’s lucky there wasn’t one of them committed enough to stay in his path. Whether or not you agree with the protesters does not excuse the behaviour of the driver.


----------



## Milkman

jdto said:


> The truck was fully stopped in that video while the guys were standing in the road. He started moving and blew his horn as he drove right at them. He’s lucky there wasn’t one of them committed enough to stay in his path. Whether or not you agree with the protesters does not excuse the behaviour of the driver.


I just watched again and I'm surprised at your comment.

The truck was moving through an intersection, not fully stopped at all.

The driver is trying to watch his trailer (the entire rig) as he navigated through an intersection and a guy jumped out in front of his truck.

That's what I saw.


----------



## Chitmo

Milkman said:


> I just watched again and I'm surprised at your comment.
> 
> The truck was moving through an intersection, not fully stopped at all.
> 
> The driver is trying to watch his trailer (the entire rig) as he navigated through an intersection and a guy jumped out in front of his truck.
> 
> That's what I saw.


Beat me to it, I watched it again because I was starting to question myself a little..... nope the dude is still a moron that’s high as fuck and thinks he’s superman!


----------



## Guitar101

jdto said:


> The truck was fully stopped in that video while the guys were standing in the road. He started moving and blew his horn as he drove right at them. He’s lucky there wasn’t one of them committed enough to stay in his path. Whether or not you agree with the protesters does not excuse the behaviour of the driver.


Are we watching the same video. If your talking about the video in post #33, he stopped after he almost hit them while they were baring witness and then moved on . They were behind him then. Luckily, no one was hurt. Let's get our facts straight.


----------



## jdto

He was stopped at the light...

The guys were in the street before he even made his turn. Are we going to say he didn’t see them?


----------



## Chitmo

jdto said:


> He was stopped at the light...
> 
> The guys were in the street before he even made his turn. Are we going to say he didn’t see them?


I’m gonna day he assumed that people weren’t stupid enough to jump in front of a moving transport!


----------



## Milkman

jdto said:


> He was stopped at the light...
> 
> The guys were in the street before he even made his turn. Are we going to say he didn’t see them?


Maybe he was distracted by the other two A##holes fucking with his trailer as he made the turn.

These guys put themselves in harms way and endangered others around them.

Sorry, but not much sympathy for them from me.


----------



## jdto

Milkman said:


> I just watched again and I'm surprised at your comment.
> 
> The truck was moving through an intersection, not fully stopped at all.
> 
> The driver is trying to watch his trailer (the entire rig) as he navigated through an intersection and a guy jumped out in front of his truck.
> 
> That's what I saw.


At the 28 second mark, the truck is fully stopped, with wheels not rolling.



Guitar101 said:


> Are we watching the same video. If your talking about the video in post #33, he stopped after he almost hit them while they were baring witness and then moved on . They were behind him then. Luckily, no one was hurt. Let's get our facts straight.


The only facts we know are that the truck drove up to the intersection where the protestors were standing and came to a full stop. Then the driver proceeded through the intersection where the people were standing and blew his horn at them and almost hit them, at which point he stopped again. 



Chitmo said:


> I’m gonna day he assumed that people weren’t stupid enough to jump in front of a moving transport!


I don't know about that. I have no knowledge of what he was thinking or what his motivations were, I'm only concerned with his actions, at this point. He was stopped, started rolling and made his turn and drove at those people.



Milkman said:


> Maybe he was distracted by the other two A##holes fucking with his trailer as he made the turn.
> 
> These guys put themselves in harms way and endangered others around them.
> 
> Sorry, but not much sympathy for them from me.


I have zero sympathy for the protestors. This isn't about my feelings about them, or about the truck driver. The protestors' actions are, in my opinion, idiotic and wrong. The truck driver's actions are, in my opinion, also wrong. No matter what one might think of a protest or which side you fall upon, driving a huge vehicle towards a group of people is not acceptable to me.


----------



## Chitmo

jdto said:


> At the 28 second mark, the truck is fully stopped, with wheels not rolling.
> 
> 
> The only facts we know are that the truck drove up to the intersection where the protestors were standing and came to a full stop. Then the driver proceeded through the intersection where the people were standing and blew his horn at them and almost hit them, at which point he stopped again.
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. I have no knowledge of what he was thinking or what his motivations were, I'm only concerned with his actions, at this point. He was stopped, started rolling and made his turn and drove at those people.
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero sympathy for the protestors. This isn't about my feelings about them, or about the truck driver. The protestors' actions are, in my opinion, idiotic and wrong. The truck driver's actions are, in my opinion, also wrong. No matter what one might think of a protest or which side you fall upon, driving a huge vehicle towards a group of people is not acceptable to me.


I think you’re assuming the driver had bad intentions and are seeing things that didn’t happen. What I (and I’m assuming the others) saw was a guy thinking it was safe to proceed through a light and once he started moving a hippy ran in front of him and he stopped. Pretty simple to me.


----------



## jdto

Chitmo said:


> I think you’re assuming the driver had bad intentions and are seeing things that didn’t happen. What I (and I’m assuming the others) saw was a guy thinking it was safe to proceed through a light and once he started moving a hippy ran in front of him and he stopped. Pretty simple to me.


I'm not assuming his intentions, I'm observing what happened in the video. The truck was stopped. The truck started rolling. The truck turned and drove at the protestors who were in the intersection. All of those are facts. I don't attribute any motivation or malice to the driver, but the actions as I see them should not have taken place. When there are people in an intersection, it is not safe to proceed as a driver.


----------



## Chitmo

jdto said:


> I'm not assuming his intentions, I'm observing what happened in the video. The truck was stopped. The truck started rolling. The truck turned and drove at the protestors who were in the intersection. All of those are facts. I don't attribute any motivation or malice to the driver, but the actions as I see them should not have taken place. When there are people in an intersection, it is not safe to proceed as a driver.


The video doesn’t show at what point they went into the street. So as I said, you’re assuming that they were already there and the driver had bad intentions.


----------



## jdto

Also, after watching it again, I was just about to post this. So we don't know if they were already there or not. Certainly, by the time they come into the shot, they are standing still, but that's all we know. Alright, I'll change my assessment of the driver's actions to "questionable" from "wrong" 


Chitmo said:


> The video doesn’t show at what point they went into the street.


----------



## LexxM3

From that video, we don’t know who is at fault. When the truck is stopped, we don’t see the section where the incident occurred (where the truck was already moving). I don’t think you’re going to settle *facts* based on that video.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo

jdto said:


> Also, after watching it again, I was just about to post this. So we don't know if they were already there or not. Certainly, by the time they come into the shot, they are standing still, but that's all we know. Alright, I'll change my assessment of the driver's actions to "questionable" from "wrong"


The only part of the video that makes me think the protesters are more at fault than the driver is that it’s one of them doing the filming and I would wager they’re trying to avoid filming anything that may put them in a bad light. If it was a bystander filming it my opinion may be a little different.


----------



## jdto

Chitmo said:


> The only part of the video that makes me think the protesters are more at fault than the driver is that it’s one of them doing the filming and I would wager they’re trying to avoid filming anything that may put them in a bad light. If it was a bystander filming it my opinion may be a little different.


I don't know if they've filmed it specifically to avoid putting themselves in a bad light, or if they're just morons in general. Either way, they are annoying.


----------



## torndownunit

jdto said:


> I'm not assuming his intentions, I'm observing what happened in the video. The truck was stopped. The truck started rolling. The truck turned and drove at the protestors who were in the intersection. All of those are facts. I don't attribute any motivation or malice to the driver, but the actions as I see them should not have taken place. When there are people in an intersection, it is not safe to proceed as a driver.


The truck turned into the driveway/entranceway it was going into. That's the entry to the building they are protesting at. That can be pretty clearly seen in the video. He wasn't driving at anyone. He made his turn and they jumped in front of the truck during that turn. Again, the guy is driving a massive truck with a full load. All he would be able to do is honk, he's not going to be able to stop on a dime if someone jumps in front of him.

It's not like he was driving down the road, saw some protestors and drove across the road to hit them. The guys trying to deliver his cargo, and he's got people running at his truck while he's moving.


----------



## jdto

torndownunit said:


> The truck turned into the driveway/entranceway it was going into. That's the entry to the building they are protesting at. That can be pretty clearly seen in the video. He wasn't driving at anyone. He made his turn and they jumped in front of the truck during that turn. Again, the guy is driving a massive truck with a full load. All he would be able to do is honk, he's not going to be able to stop on a dime if someone jumps in front of him.
> 
> It's not like he was driving down the road, saw some protestors and drove across the road to hit them.


That's your conjecture. The video doesn't show that. We don't see in the video whether they jumped in front of the truck or were already standing in the intersection.


----------



## torndownunit

jdto said:


> That's your conjecture. The video doesn't show that. We don't see in the video whether they jumped in front of the truck or were already standing in the intersection.


This is ridiculous, think what you want. This has nothing to do with protestors or their cause, it's to do with stupid people. That truck driver is just trying to do a job and likely is just contracted. It's pretty unlikely he cares enough about the client to risk intentionally running down a group of protestors.


----------



## Dorian2

jdto said:


> I'm not assuming his intentions, I'm observing what happened in the video. The truck was stopped. The truck started rolling. The truck turned and drove at the protestors who were in the intersection. All of those are facts. I don't attribute any motivation or malice to the driver, but the actions as I see them should not have taken place. When there are people in an intersection, it is not safe to proceed as a driver.


I didn't want to weigh in this again, but I saw it differently. I watched it again yesterday after you quoted me and again just now, just to be sure. The beige car at the very beginning was stopped at the light, behind the white line. I'll assume either the traffic started moving because of :

A) The light turned green
B) Traffic was stalled up because of the protestors

The Rig was moving into the intersection and had to stop in the intersection because the beige car stopped for some reason. I'm assuming protestors at this point. That rig had to clear the intersection, it's as common practice that is taught to every new driver of a vehicle of any sort. You can't leave an X tonne rig or any other vehicle stopped in the middle of the intersection in any situation because of obvious safety reasons to other drivers and the public. It's also called courtesy to other drivers, if you've ever found yourself in that situation. I think you should watch that video again to be honest, because I'm just not seeing what you are.


----------



## torndownunit

Dorian2 said:


> I didn't want to weigh in this again, but I saw it differently. I watched it again yesterday after you quoted me and again just now, just to be sure. The beige car at the very beginning was stopped at the light, behind the white line. I'll assume eithrer the traffic sstarted moving because of \
> 
> A) The light turned green
> B) Traffic was stalled up because of the protestors
> 
> The Rig was moving into the intersection and had to stop in the intersection because the beige car stopped for some reason. I'm assuming protestors at this point. That rig had to clear the intersection, it's as common practice that is taught to evry new driver of a vehicle of any sort. You can't leave an X tonne rig or any other vehicle stopped in the middle of the intersection in any situation because of obvious safety reasons to other drivers and the public. It's also called courtesy to otherf drivers, if you've ever found yourself in that situation. I think you should watch that video again to be honest, because I'm just not seeing what you are.


Another important issue, if you are right in front of a truck like that even in a car, they can't see you. Never mind if you are on foot. Again, people seem completely ignorant of these issues with giant trucks. You just do not mess around with giant rigs, you won't win.


----------



## jdto

torndownunit said:


> This is ridiculous, think what you want. This has nothing to do with protestors or their cause, it's to do with stupid people. That truck driver is just trying to do a job and likely is just contracted. It's pretty unlikely he cares enough about the client to risk intentionally running down a group of protestors.


I don't care even a little bit about the cause of these idiots. The truck drove at the people in the intersection. We don't know if they "jumped in front" of the truck because that is not in the video, so unless you have extra information or other video, you're pulling that out of your ass. I don't give a shit about the truck driver's situation or motivations, either. A truck drove at protestors. That's what the video shows. The rest is just projection and assumption because of people's personal opinions or feelings towards the protestors.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> were already standing in the intersection.


Actually, on private property. Trespassers.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Actually, on private property. Trespassers.


Crosswalks are private property?


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Crosswalks are private property?


Re-watched.
You're right, I stand (sit) corrected.
However, that (barely) marked crosswalk is technically on the company's driveway.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Re-watched.
> You're right, I stand (sit) corrected.
> However, that (barely) marked crosswalk is technically on the company's driveway.


It looks like a continuation of the sidewalk that's outside of their property (you can see the fence of their property in the background). I don't know where this incident happened, so I'm not sure about property laws there, but with the pedestrian crossing marked and a public sidewalk, I'd suspect that area is not quite on their property. Anyway, I think this topic is beat to death (and I know I wielded the stick), so I'm bowing out.


----------



## Milkman

jdto said:


> It looks like a continuation of the sidewalk that's outside of their property (you can see the fence of their property in the background). I don't know where this incident happened, so I'm not sure about property laws there, but with the pedestrian crossing marked and a public sidewalk, I'd suspect that area is not quite on their property. Anyway, I think this topic is beat to death (and I know I wielded the stick), so I'm bowing out.



Yes, and to your credit, you defended your opinion well and respectfully in spite of a somewhat unpopular POV (here at least).

I guess many working people are resentful of those who do these stupid things and who try to prevent other working people from going about their lives.

We all know it's (almost) never the right thing to use violence, but as many have said, there's very little sympathy from those who work for a living.


----------



## allthumbs56

So let's say they managed to stop his truck by standing in front of it. What happens next? They free the animals? Spray paint the truck? Beat up the driver? Nope I think their endgame was exactly what they captured on video - defenseless champions of the planet being almost mowed down in cold blood by The Man.

I wonder how many takes they took.


----------



## jb welder

allthumbs56 said:


> What happens next?


Probably we have to pay for police to keep the roadways open in more and more instances like this. 
JDTO was right about how much trouble there would be if something had happened. And whether or not the driver was in the right, he would end up the loser.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> Probably we have to pay for police to keep the roadways open in more and more instances like this.
> JDTO was right about how much trouble there would be if something had happened. And whether or not the driver was in the right, he would end up the loser.


In this case, maybe. There are cases in the states where protesters have been accidentally run over and the drivers were either not charged or acquitted.

There may come a point where there simply aren't enough police to drag every sorry assed protester off the road and working people will simply run out of patience. That doesn't mean open season on people standing on a road, but accidents happen.


----------



## jb welder

Maybe no legal repercussions, but maybe employment, driver record (insurance), etc.
And in cases of serious/fatal injury, living with the repercussions/PTSD whatever you want to call it.


----------



## cheezyridr

i guess some of you forgot about reginald denny. i bet otr drivers all remember him. in fact, i'd bet a months pay with anyone, that we could ask any random driver in america "do you remember reginald denny?" and they will know who he is. if i was a driver and thought i was in a protest, i'd be worried about antifa. if they're there, you could end up just like mr. denny


----------



## GuitarT

I have a buddy who works at the pork processing plant in Breslau. These types of "protesters" are a common sight at their plant entrance. Most of the truck drivers are fed up with them, as this guy appears to be.


----------



## Wardo

Just turn a fire hose on them when the trucks arrive; more humane than birdshot and rinsing them down probably couldn’t hurt none either.


----------



## Lincoln

Wardo said:


> Just turn a fire hose on them when the trucks arrive; more humane than birdshot and rinsing them down probably couldn’t hurt none either.


Fire hoses seem to be the way to go. Specially in the winter time.

One of my friends who's ex-armed forces tells a story of working out of the Cold Lake Weapons Range during the US testing of the cruise missiles there. Green Peace showed up at the gates and started protesting one very cold winter day, about -35 to -40, The MP's turned the fire hoses on them. Dispersed them real quick I guess.


----------



## bolero

back to the pork fat:

"According to a recent BBC report, scientists analyzed over 1,000 raw foods to rank how nutritious they are, and they discovered that pork fat is up there with the likes of chia seeds, almonds, and beet greens"

does that mean we need to eat raw pork fat?


----------



## Milkman

Lincoln said:


> Fire hoses seem to be the way to go. Specially in the winter time.
> 
> One of my friends who's ex-armed forces tells a story of working out of the Cold Lake Weapons Range during the US testing of the cruise missiles there. Green Peace showed up at the gates and started protesting one very cold winter day, about -35 to -40, The MP's turned the fire hoses on them. Dispersed them real quick I guess.


I may be thick, but I honestly don’t think protests (marching around carrying signs and repeating stupid chants and slogans through bull horns) do anything other than make working class people roll their eyes and say things like “get a job”.

For me, there’s nothing noble or glamorous about it. It’s not that people don’t have a right to complain. Hell I’m the freaking poster child for bitching and moaning some days.

But, making a spectacle of yourself yelling at cops and preventing people from doing their jobs will only create backlash and resentment.


----------



## Lola

That was just plain ugly and dangerous. I watched the vid a couple of times.


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> I may be thick, but I honestly don’t think protests (marching around carrying signs and repeating stupid chants and slogans through bull horns) do anything other than make working class people roll their eyes and say things like “get a job”.
> 
> For me, there’s nothing noble or glamorous about it. It’s not that people don’t have a right to complain. Hell I’m the freaking poster child for bitching and moaning some days.
> 
> But, making a spectacle of yourself yelling at cops and preventing people from doing their jobs will only create backlash and resentment.


People go the blockade route when being polite stops working. Imagine how things would look if the issues some are protesting (hey oil) were actually handled before it got to that point?


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> People go the blockade route when being polite stops working. Imagine how things would look if the issues some are protesting (hey oil) were actually handled before it got to that point?


People go the blockade route when they decide their personal agendas are more important than everybody else's and when they falsely assume they speak collectively for all of us. They go the blockade route when they don't get their own way.

They seem to feel that they're doing the dirty work for us, that we'd all be there with them if we could. That's not so.

They're the squeaky wheel, but a squirt of 3 in 1 oil doesn't cure the issue


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> But, making a spectacle of yourself yelling at cops and preventing people from doing their jobs will only create backlash and resentment.


I'm guessing it's mostly lost people with time on their hands searching for a purpose, or hoping to get laid.


----------



## cboutilier

torndownunit said:


> A ton of people don't realize a truck that size fully loaded like that takes serious momentum and power to get going. And once it does, it's not easily stopping. Even if you've driven a large fully loaded trailer on a pickup you quickly learn this.
> 
> If you jump in front of a truck like that , there is absolutely no way it's going to stop in time even if it's not moving that fast. It's completely reasonable to assume this driver wasn't really trying to run anyone down.
> 
> Those protestors aren't stupid for their beliefs, they are stupid for assuming a giant vehicle loaded with tonnes of weight would have any chance to stop once it started driving. They jumped in front of it after it had entered the intersection and was moving. If they jumped in front of it while it was stopped, then the trucker proceeded forward? Then Ya, I'd say the truck driver is mainly responsible.


There has been protests for causes which I avidly support, and the minute they blocked my path in a vehicle my support was immediately withdrawn.

Drive professionally for a few million miles and you'll gain a true appreciation for how dangerous traffic blockages can be. I don't support causes that willingly emdanger innocent lives.


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm guessing it's mostly lost people with time on their hands searching for a purpose, or hoping to get laid.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

I had some amazing veggie burgers/no soy. They are plant based protein much like the burger at A&W. They tasted exactly what I remember bacon tasted like. I sliced some beefsteak tomatoes for my “bun” and then added some condiments and a slice of cheddar cheese. Messy but so good!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I had some amazing veggie burgers/no soy. They are plant based protein much like the burger at A&W. They tasted exactly what I remember bacon tasted like. I sliced some beefsteak tomatoes for my “bun” and then added some condiments and a slice of cheddar cheese. Messy but so good!


I’m thinking that’s like playing a guitar through an organ pedal (EH organ simulators). Why not learn to play the organ instead?

But I have heard that the A & W veggie burger is pretty convincing. I just figure if meat is so bad, why try to copy it?

I also worry about the chemicals and processes they have to use to turn vegetables into pseudo-meat.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


AH yes, the feminazi.


----------



## Chitmo

Milkman said:


> I’m thinking that’s like playing a guitar through an organ pedal (EH organ simulators). Why not learn to play the organ instead?
> 
> But I have heard that the A & W veggie burger is pretty convincing. I just figure if meat is so bad, why try to copy it?
> 
> I also worry about the chemicals and processes they have to use to turn vegetables into pseudo-meat.


I’m with you man, I believe processed food is far worse for you than anything natural. I have nothing against vegetable dishes, we actually eat vegetarian a few nights a week. We stay clear of veggies to pose as meat as much as I stay clear of hotdogs, American cheese or petroleum based coffee whitening.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I’m thinking that’s like playing a guitar through an organ pedal (EH organ simulators). Why not learn to play the organ instead?
> 
> But I have heard that the A & W veggie burger is pretty convincing. I just figure if meat is so bad, why try to copy it?
> 
> I also worry about the chemicals and processes they have to use to turn vegetables into pseudo-meat.


Look at the chemicals in your diet already. This is not a shot a meat eaters but if you consume bacon, sausages and processed meat etc look at the chemicals used to make some of these products. Nitrates anyone? Nitrates in the body can be converted into cancer producing compounds. They are added to most processed meat as a preservative. Look at the sodium content of the next ham sandwich you eat.

Red meat consumption is linked to high levels of chemicals associated with heart disease.

Or, what chemicals were used up make the McCains cheesecake I ate. Idk! I just ate it because it tasted good. Or the bag of cheesies I devoured at work.

You eat what you like, I eat what I like!

Shit, we’re all going to die one day anyhow.

I just try to eat the healthiest I can. It’s all up to you as a consumer whether you are a carnivore or not.

For those interested in the ingredients in A&W’s plant based burger, here they are:

The Beyond Burger: pea *protein* isolate, expeller-pressed *canola oil*, refined *coconut oil*, *water*, *yeast* extract, *maltodextrin*, natural *flavors*, gum arabic, *sunflower oil*, *salt*, succinic acid, acetic acid, *non*-GMO modified food starch, cellulose from bamboo, methylcellulose, *potato* starch, beet *juice*extract (for *color*), ...


----------



## RBlakeney




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Look at the chemicals in your diet already. This is not a shot a meat eaters but if you consume bacon, sausages and processed meat etc look at the chemicals used to make some of these products. Nitrates anyone? Nitrates in the body can be converted into cancer producing compounds. They are added to most processed meat as a preservative. Look at the sodium content of the next ham sandwich you eat.
> 
> Red meat consumption is linked to high levels of chemicals associated with heart disease.
> 
> Or, what chemicals were used up make the McCains cheesecake I ate. Idk! I just ate it because it tasted good. Or the bag of cheesies I devoured at work.
> 
> You eat what you like, I eat what I like!
> 
> Shit, we’re all going to die one day anyhow.
> 
> I just try to eat the healthiest I can. It’s all up to you as a consumer whether you are a carnivore or not.
> 
> For those interested in the ingredients in A&W’s plant based burger, here they are:
> 
> The Beyond Burger: pea *protein* isolate, expeller-pressed *canola oil*, refined *coconut oil*, *water*, *yeast* extract, *maltodextrin*, natural *flavors*, gum arabic, *sunflower oil*, *salt*, succinic acid, acetic acid, *non*-GMO modified food starch, cellulose from bamboo, methylcellulose, *potato* starch, beet *juice*extract (for *color*), ...


My post was not designed or intended to rile you up. It's just a discussion. Yes we're inundated with chemicals, but processed food seems more prone to dangerous manipulation than whole foods in my opinion.

I don't obsess over it.


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> For those interested in the ingredients in A&W’s plant based burger, here they are:
> 
> The Beyond Burger: pea *protein* isolate, expeller-pressed *canola oil*, refined *coconut oil*, *water*, *yeast* extract, *maltodextrin*, natural *flavors*, gum arabic, *sunflower oil*, *salt*, succinic acid, acetic acid, *non*-GMO modified food starch, cellulose from bamboo, methylcellulose, *potato* starch, beet *juice*extract (for *color*), ...


My burgers have beef, salt and pepper.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> My post was not designed or intended to rile you up. It's just a discussion. Yes we're inundated with chemicals, but processed food seems more prone to dangerous manipulation than whole foods in my opinion.
> 
> I don't obsess over it.


No worries . I know you didn’t mean anything! It’s all good. Did I seem hostile or agitated? 

Everyone is entitled to live their life according to their own philosophies. 

I still eat too much junk food and look at some of the chemicals in that tasty crap. Some of it I can’t even pronounce. Lol


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> No worries . I know you didn’t mean anything! It’s all good. Did I seem hostile or agitated?
> 
> Everyone is entitled to live their life according to their own philosophies.
> 
> I still eat too much junk food and look at some of the chemicals in that tasty crap. Some of it I can’t even pronounce. Lol


Just making sure.

This "You eat what you like, I eat what I like!" seemed like maybe I pushed a button.

We're cool.


----------



## High/Deaf

Barcodes are the enemy. The fewer things we eat that have barcodes, the better, IMO.

Growing up on the farm, I knew exactly where our beef steaks/roasts, burgers, ham and bacon came from. The 'processing' to turn pigs into ham and bacon was so minimal that my uncle did it in his butcher shop with not much more than some brine and a cooler. The beef had 0 processing, unless you count stainless steel and time (and maybe some thyme). 

Even the locally made sausages and wieners were minimal processing, it had been done that way for a half a century (probably longer if you go back to the 'old country') without any multisylabic chemicals. Poultry was also locally raised, although we didn't do chicken ourselves, we bought them from others. 

Fish was the only thing we didn't have much local connection with, except for the occasional perch and jack in the summer time. And we didn't eat much of it. I was well into my 40s before I figured out how to cook it properly.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Barcodes are the enemy. The fewer things we eat that have barcodes, the better, IMO.


agreed, the less lasers that have reason to scan your food the better


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> agreed, the less lasers that have reason to scan your food the better


I hardly just about never wear my tinfoil hat to the grocery store anymore, so the less laser scanning, the better. 

Why does everyone seem to remember the 4 digit code for bananas and not anything else. What is the 4011 on that?


----------



## vadsy

I don't actually care. We eat from the supermarket as well as direct from the garden and farm, some things are noticeably better and some things are more convenient. I'll take the good with the bad with a splash of modern food preservation techniques


----------



## High/Deaf

Nah, I'd just buy Chloe and eat her. Wouldn't take me a nanosecond to make that decision.


----------



## High/Deaf

And of course, in our cold climate, we should always be kind and thoughtful ........


----------



## Milkman

I find myself eating less and less meat these days.

In recipes that call for a pound of ground beef, I tend to add less, maybe around 300 grams. Same thing goes for chicken dishes.

It's not because I'm really obsessing about reducing meat consumption. I just find the meals taste better.

I think I'll reach a point where I get to the minimum meat in a recipe that still works.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I find myself eating less and less meat these days.
> 
> In recipes that call for a pound of ground beef, I tend to add less, maybe around 300 grams. Same thing goes for chicken dishes.
> 
> It's not because I'm really obsessing about reducing meat consumption. I just find the meals taste better.
> 
> I think I'll reach a point where I get to the minimum meat in a recipe that still works.


You could replace it with delicious tofu! Lol


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> You could replace it with delicious tofu! Lol


I could, if I wanted that much soy in my diet, but I don't.

I hang with people who eat lots of it.


----------



## Guitar101

High/Deaf said:


> Nah, I'd just buy Chloe and eat her. Wouldn't take me a nanosecond to make that decision.


_"Would y'all still eat it? "_ . . . . Are you nuts? Not at that price and the Best Before date is 09/11/17.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> You could replace it with delicious tofu! Lol


"Delicious Tofu" . . . Now there's 2 words that should never be used together.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> "Delicious Tofu" . . . Now there's 2 words that should never be used together.


I agree, but only because Tofu really has very little flavor. It takes on whatever seasoning you apply, but on its own it's pretty plain.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I agree, but only because Tofu really has very little flavor. It takes on whatever seasoning you apply, but on its own it's pretty plain.


I marinate mine for 24 hrs. I add garlic, onions, soya sauce and ginger.


----------



## Chitmo

Guitar101 said:


> "Delicious Tofu" . . . Now there's 2 words that should never be used together.


----------



## Lola

So if you don’t like Tofu have you tried Quinoa? It’s a complete protein. It contains all the essential amino acids. This is a particularly beneficial protein source for me. Quinoa and sweet potatoe salad is an amazing dish. I eat this for lunch and dinner at least 2 or 3 times a week. You can even put this in an omelette and I cover mine with some Brie cheese and let it melt in the micro for a few seconds.


----------



## mhammer

Tofu and meat don't have to be enemies. I was introduced to this dish 30 years back by a classmate from Beijing, who made it for me. One can use ground pork, ground beef, and probably ground poultry as well, though I've never tried that. Though not mentioned in the video, one recipe I came across recommended boiling the tofu cubes first, and I found that firmed them up more, so they didn't fall apart when stirring. 

The people who made this video need to rethink their series title; it's a little alarming. No dog was used in the cooking, but as well-behaved as the dog in the video was, I'm none too keen on hairy animals being that close to frying stuff on a stovetop.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jcayer




----------



## High/Deaf

jcayer said:


>


For dressing (on the side, of course), may I suggest :


----------



## Robert1950

I see this friendly little 'war' is still going on.


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> sweet potato salad is an amazing dish


That sounds interesting. I even had to look that recipe up.


----------



## Chitmo

Robert1950 said:


> I see this friendly little 'war' is still going on.


No war here, just bacon enthusiasts having a meeting as our rights allow us to.


----------



## Lola

Lincoln said:


> That sounds interesting. I even had to look that recipe up.


It is incredible. Sweet and savoury. Amazing combo. You should try it. I put chick peas and black beans in mine. It’s full of nutrition. High in complex carbs. Fortunately I don’t really about the amount of carbs I eat because I have never had to watch my weight. This is an extremely filling salad. I might eat a tofu burger with this.


----------



## Lola

So I am seriously thinking about going vegan. I tried an Alfredo sauce made from cashews and I couldn’t really tell the difference between non vegan and vegan. 

I just don’t know if I can forgo my cheese an yogurt. Time will tell, I guess. 

I think vegan food takes a lot more prep then vegetarian food. There’s tons of recipes out there though.


----------



## High/Deaf

Yea, me too .......


----------



## vadsy




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> So I am seriously thinking about going vegan. I tried an Alfredo sauce made from cashews and I couldn’t really tell the difference between non vegan and vegan.
> 
> I just don’t know if I can forgo my cheese an yogurt. Time will tell, I guess.
> 
> I think vegan food takes a lot more prep then vegetarian food. There’s tons of recipes out there though.


It does, and there are. It's also more expensive. You won't find any 99-cent frozen Michelinas meals in the vegan section of the store. More likely $4.95....on sale.
There are plenty of health reasons for going dairyless - not the least of which is the misery and _agita _of lactose intolerance. And, as I understand it, the largest proportional share of Canadians' fat intake is from cheese (many will be in the 30% butterfat content range), not from meat.

If one's motivation is reduction of animal cruelty, however, there are thousands and thousands of cows that will thank you for relieving the painful buildup of pressure in their udder. If someone wants to strike a balance between going vegan and vegetarian, by foregoing eggs, but including dairy, I don't personally see any great hypocrisy in that. Nothing has to die to provide milk. Indeed, as automated robotic dairy farms have amply indicated, lactating cows will willingly waltz into milking machines for the pressure-relief. Of course,I'm assuming that, like Carnation Milk, your dairy products come from "contented cows".


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> If one's motivation is reduction of animal cruelty, however, there are thousands and thousands of cows that will thank you for relieving the painful buildup of pressure in their udder.


Fair to say that the cows wouldn't have been alive to thank us in the first place. It's not like they make great pets.


----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> Fair to say that the cows wouldn't have been alive to thank us in the first place. It's not like they make great pets.


But they do make great pets. My friends own a Holstein dairy farm and I made fast friends with a calf. He knows my voice. He always comes right to me. I bring him treats of apple chunks and carrots. I lavish him with massages and scratches under the chin. He never fails to greet me.


----------



## vadsy

my pet cow was a mathematician until we ate him


----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> My friends own a Holstein dairy farm and I made fast friends with a calf.


You know the trick about lifting him up every day to get real strong, right?


----------



## High/Deaf

allthumbs56 said:


> Fair to say that the cows wouldn't have been alive to thank us in the first place. It's not like they make great pets.


Exactly. Except for the very odd exception, cows wouldn't be raised if not for dairy, beef and hide.

I used to have this discussion with people about 'the cruelty of chuckwagon racing at the Stampede'. Most didn't realize a 6 year old thoroughbred is useless for anything besides racing (being passed their prime for actual thoroughbred competition). 

If not for those ranchers, who feed, care for and continue to race the animals, their fate would be less, ummmmm, happy.











When growing up on the prairies, 4H had a great program to ween kids from adopting farm animals as pets. At a young age, you 'adopted' a calf, raised it for a year or so, maybe even showed it ----- and then butchered and ate it. Nothing like sitting around the dinner table and lamenting on how good ol' Bessy was.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Exactly. Except for the very odd exception, cows wouldn't be raised if not for dairy, beef and hide.
> 
> I used to have this discussion with people about 'the cruelty of chuckwagon racing at the Stampede'. Most didn't realize a 6 year old thoroughbred is useless for anything besides racing (being passed their prime for actual thoroughbred competition).
> 
> If not for those ranchers, who feed, care for and continue to race the animals, their fate would be less, ummmmm, happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When growing up on the prairies, 4H had a great program to ween kids from adopting farm animals as pets. At a young age, you 'adopted' a calf, raised it for a year or so, maybe even showed it ----- and then butchered and ate it. Nothing like sitting around the dinner table and lamenting on how good ol' Bessy was.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Absolutely nothing wrong with being considerate and caring to animals, whether they end up as food or not. Certainly don't be _completely_ over the top and irrational about it - like caring about animals _more_ than people - but caring about animals is often excellent practice for caring about those around you; those who might not share your language, religion, age range, culture, or politics. It's part of why we give children stuffed animals, and eventually pets. It was partly the basis for lobbying to bring back prison farms. In addition to getting used to responsibilities, caring for farm animals was a useful first step for hardened federal inmates to learn how to care again, without being shamed for it by other more callous inmates.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> But they do make great pets. My friends own a Holstein dairy farm and I made fast friends with a calf. He knows my voice. He always comes right to me. I bring him treats of apple chunks and carrots. I lavish him with massages and scratches under the chin. He never fails to greet me.


A friend of mine runs a cow/calf operation......about 200 cows with their calfs on about 1000 acres of land. These aren't pets.....get between a cow and her calf and she will stomp you into the ground.....literally. You're not doing the calf any favors by feeding him a bad diet and giving him massages and such tho the meat he becomes will taste ok. When he's little it's cute but when he gets to be a 1000 lbs or so he too will stomp you into the ground because he doesn't get his apple.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> A friend of mine runs a cow/calf operation......about 200 cows with their calfs on about 1000 acres of land. These aren't pets.....get between a cow and her calf and she will stomp you into the ground.....literally. You're not doing the calf any favors by feeding him a bad diet and giving him massages and such tho the meat he becomes will taste ok. When he's little it's cute but when he gets to be a 1000 lbs or so he too will stomp you into the ground because he doesn't get his apple.


I am not giving him a bad diet. You know jack shit! Cows regularly get feeding of apples and carrots. Especially if there a huge glut of fruit during harvest. Do your homework before you speak!

FYI the calf is now matured into a 2 year old cow and is as sweet as ever, so is mama for that matter. 

So your back eh? Should of stayed away!!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I am not giving him a bad diet. You know jack shit! Cows regularly get feeding of apples and carrots. Especially if there a huge glut of fruit during harvest. Do your homework before you speak!
> 
> FYI the calf is now matured into a 2 year old cow and is as sweet as ever, so is mama for that matter.
> 
> So your back eh? Should of stayed away!!


There's your answer EG, Lola's still here. Tread lightly my friend because with Lola, you never know what your going to get . . . Sweet or Sassy.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> There's your answer EG, Lola's still here. Tread lightly my friend because with Lola, you never know what your going to get . . . Sweet or Sassy.


Ya, I am feisty!

It always helps to be informed about a subject before one speaks!


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> I am not giving him a bad diet. You know jack shit! Cows regularly get feeding of apples and carrots. Especially if there a huge glut of fruit during harvest. Do your homework before you speak!
> 
> FYI the calf is now matured into a 2 year old cow and is as sweet as ever, so is mama for that matter.
> 
> So your back eh? Should of stayed away!!


The best beef in the world comes from cows that drink beer and get massages


----------



## mhammer

An article I read in the Wall Street Journal many years back, noted that Texas farmers would artificially inseminate their beef cows with Longhorn semen for their first calf. Their reasoning was interesting. Texas Longhorns are generally much smaller, which runs sort of contrary to the motives of beef farmers. However, they were losing an unacceptable number of both cows and calves during labour and delivery because the calves were too big. So the strategy was to produce a smaller calf for the first delivery, which would make subsequent deliveries easier and more likely to be successful for the cow. Moreover, as the article noted, Texan beef farmers have immense feed lots, and while regular beef cattle might stay in one place and die of thirst during a dry period, Longhorns are known to range over tens of miles in search of water. They are also more adept at defending themselves from coyotes and other predatory animals. So the introduction of a wee bit of Longhorn stock into the herd was viewed as likely to lead to greater overall productivity.

Interesting bit of strategic breeding. But the point is that breeds of cattle vary widely in their temperament and behavioural tendencies. Some probably will stomp you to death like a mama bear defending her cub, just as others will eat the apple from you hand and lick your face, or accept massages willingly. I guess they're a bit like people in that respect.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


>


Yes, sad. But that is the reality of economics and ranching in a part of the country not financially
favored by the federal government. 

I suppose if one were to name their ranch SNC Lavalin or Bombardier, they could afford to coddle livestock and not make money with it. The money would just be flowing in, hand over fist, with no required justification. _And then I woke up..................
_



Chitmo said:


> The best beef in the world comes from cows that drink beer and get massages


Ultimately, the end up in the same place.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Ya, I am feisty!
> 
> It always helps to be informed about a subject before one speaks!


Gee, I'm sorry lola. I guess growing up on a ranch with cows and horses and a lot of apple trees doesn't matter much. I thought you said the calf was a he so if he is 2 years old then he's a bull 'cause dairy steers go on the bar b que. Go ahead and baby it. While you're at it, look up bloat in cows.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> There's your answer EG, Lola's still here. Tread lightly my friend because with Lola, you never know what your going to get . . . Sweet or Sassy.


If lola is the girl I think she is then she's neither sweet6 or sassy.


----------



## allthumbs56

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, sad. But that is the reality of economics and ranching in a part of the country not financially
> favored by the federal government.
> 
> I suppose if one were to name their ranch SNC Lavalin or Bombardier, they could afford to coddle livestock and not make money with it. The money would just be flowing in, hand over fist, with no required justification. _And then I woke up..................
> _


Perhaps some version of Supply Management Engineering would work best?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Ya, I am feisty!
> 
> It always helps to be informed about a subject before one speaks!


Did you grow up on a ranch lola? Just wondering.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> There's your answer EG, Lola's still here. Tread lightly my friend because with Lola, you never know what your going to get . . . Sweet or Sassy.


I am a mysterious woman, I am complex. Lol

I’ll keep you guessing which way is up!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Did you grow up on a ranch lola? Just wondering.


As a matter of fact I used to be a ranch hand at a horse farm for a good chunk of my youth. They also had cows and pigs. 

E I E I O! With a moo moo here.....lmao!


----------



## Mooh

One of my kids chose a vegetarian diet for most of her youth. She wasn't a nuisance about it at all, and was generally good natured when there was a little ribbing (pun intended) about it. Several years ago when she had to work for a summer in Ghana and be billeted with a family, she was required to adopt the host's traditional diet so as not to offend. She prepared for it by gradually introducing beef and chicken to her diet through broths and working up from there. Once home, she didn't entirely return to the vegetarian diet but doesn't eat much red meat, rather fish and fowl. 

Those of us who enjoy the privilege of choice can pretty much eat what we want. I think if I had to barter labour or product for food, I'd take what I could get. When I was much younger and kind of hard up, I traded child care for meals, fish for firewood (I also needed to be warm), and more recently music lessons for honey and maple syrup. I remember an elderly doctor who lived down the road when I was a kid reminiscing about taking payment in farm stuffs before OHIP came along. In my upbringing we ate what we ate because there wasn't the luxury of choice. I'm not saying that diet is *always* a matter of wealth, though it's certainly a huge factor, but simply that there are a variety of reasons why people make their choices.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Roryfan




----------



## Roryfan




----------



## Roryfan

I used to live close to a meat processing plant that was close to a busy intersection, which would often get clogged up b/c of protestors. Groups advocating another POV started setting up BBQs at the same intersection.... ”They have hot dogs?!? F*#k this noise, let’s get a hot dog!”


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 254300


"Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty."


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> "Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty."


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


>


is this in the right thread? are you planning to eat this dog? now that the Pope has absolved the guilt will just melt away


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

I don't care if it's got hormones or steroids just no tomatoes. Make that a double Mozza meal with a double Teen. Chocolate shake, please.


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


>


actually , can be boiled and eaten when they are still green


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> actually , can be boiled and eaten when they are still green


Or roasted. So can the roots and stems of young plants and pollen can be used as flour but they are an acquired taste and are usually used in stews with lots of other veggies and a lot of beef or fish.


----------



## oldjoat

ahhh , you've tried them too then.
rhizomes have to boil a bit to get rid of the milky taste.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> ahhh , you've tried them too then.
> rhizomes have to boil a bit to get rid of the milky taste.


Quite a few times at pot latches and the like. The recipes that the Okanagan tribes use are different than the coastal tribes. Best I've had was on the Moresby Island.


----------



## oldjoat

many moons ago, an old indian down the street introduced me to it ... 
said "the white man" was the only animal in the woods that could starve to death.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

People used to complain that their burgers etc. had plant based filler in them, so burger chains went to a "100% beef burger". Because they had all that plant based filler left over they made meatless burgers out of it and are calling them, "beyond beef" or "beyond meat". That could be the wrong name for these meatless products anyway because the meat producing animals have to eat the plants to produce the meat so they should be called, 'before meat' burgers.
*Ingredients:*

2/3 cup pumpkin puree
1/4 cup peanut butter
2 large eggs
3 cups whole wheat flour, or more, as needed
*Directions:*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat; set aside.
In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat pumpkin puree, peanut butter and eggs on medium-high until well combined, about 1-2 minutes. Gradually add 2 1/2 cups flour at low speed, beating just until incorporated. Add an additional 1/4 cup flour at a time just until the dough is no longer sticky.
Working on a lightly floured surface, knead the dough 3-4 times until it comes together. Using a rolling pin, roll the dough to 1/4-inch thickness. Using cookie cutters, cut out desired shapes and place onto the prepared baking sheet.
Place into oven and bake until the edges are golden brown, about 20-25 minutes.*
Let cool completely.
*Notes:*
_*Baking time will vary depending on the size and thickness of the treats. Serving size will also vary depending on the desired shapes and cookie cutters used._
Dog cookies though I prefer these with brown sugar instead of pumpkin myself. That being said did anyone else used to have a box of Milk Bones around to ward off the munchies if there were no Chocolate Chip Cookies around......or give them to your kids when they were teething?


----------



## Robert1950

I think this should be settled the American. Give the Alt-Right Carnivores and Fanatic Vegans guns and let them extinct each other.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> People used to complain that their burgers etc. had plant based filler in them, so burger chains went to a "100% beef burger". Because they had all that plant based filler left over they made meatless burgers out of it and are calling them, "beyond beef" or "beyond meat". That could be the wrong name for these meatless products anyway because the meat producing animals have to eat the plants to produce the meat so they should be called, 'before meat' burgers.
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 2/3 cup pumpkin puree
> 1/4 cup peanut butter
> 2 large eggs
> 3 cups whole wheat flour, or more, as needed
> *Directions:*
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat; set aside.
> In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat pumpkin puree, peanut butter and eggs on medium-high until well combined, about 1-2 minutes. Gradually add 2 1/2 cups flour at low speed, beating just until incorporated. Add an additional 1/4 cup flour at a time just until the dough is no longer sticky.
> Working on a lightly floured surface, knead the dough 3-4 times until it comes together. Using a rolling pin, roll the dough to 1/4-inch thickness. Using cookie cutters, cut out desired shapes and place onto the prepared baking sheet.
> Place into oven and bake until the edges are golden brown, about 20-25 minutes.*
> Let cool completely.
> *Notes:*
> _*Baking time will vary depending on the size and thickness of the treats. Serving size will also vary depending on the desired shapes and cookie cutters used._
> Dog cookies though I prefer these with brown sugar instead of pumpkin myself. That being said did anyone else used to have a box of Milk Bones around to ward off the munchies if there were no Chocolate Chip Cookies around......or give them to your kids when they were teething?


These would be great snacks for me! They sound delish! Maybe a drizzle of honey would be appropriate. Could even add some protein powder to them.


----------



## SaucyJack

I tasted an A&W beyond meat burger yesterday. It was ok but not as good as the meat I was stuffing into my face.

Still better than a Rotten Ronnie's burger though.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> These would be great snacks for me! They sound delish! Maybe a drizzle of honey would be appropriate. Could even add some protein powder to them.


That's a recipe for dog cookies. There is/was a place that made dog treats in Vernon. Their best selling one was using Betty Crocker's Peanut Butter Cookies recipe and cooking it a little longer so it would be crunchier.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> That's a recipe for dog cookies. There is/was a place that made dog treats in Vernon. Their best selling one was using Betty Crocker's Peanut Butter Cookies recipe and cooking it a little longer so it would be crunchier.


I know they’re dog cookies. I don’t care.


----------



## Dorian2

I've eaten Meow Mix before. Can't be any worse than that.


----------



## Guitar101

Dorian2 said:


> I've eaten Meow Mix before. Can't be any worse than that.


How about Snausages


----------



## Electraglide

I prefer this.....it's made with real bacon and goes good with coffee or beer.


----------



## Guest

What's it say!? I can't read!!


----------



## Guest

SaucyJack said:


> I tasted an A&W beyond meat burger yesterday. It was ok but not as good as the meat I was stuffing into my face.
> 
> Still better than a Rotten Ronnie's burger though.


I had a burger and fries there and it was the worst greasy, warm (not hot) crap ever. I will never go to A&W ever again.


----------



## mawmow

Well, aren't vegan priests and followers kind of cow ? Well, don't they eat herbs to produce manure and gas?
I will stop eating meat when they convince India to get rid of sacred cows !


----------



## Lincoln

Dorian2 said:


> I've eaten Meow Mix before. Can't be any worse than that.


that musta been one hell of a party!!


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> I prefer this.....it's made with real bacon and goes good with coffee or beer.


 what the dog or the chew sticks ?


----------



## Dorian2

Lincoln said:


> that musta been one hell of a party!!


My brothers 18th. I was 15 at the time. The biggest drunk there was our new pup who managed to make people's rum and coke disappear. She was never quite "right" after that..lol.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> what the dog or the chew sticks ?


Baked or in stew you can't tell the difference.


----------



## oldjoat

of course I like children ... parboiled.


----------



## colchar

This is why people hate vegans:

VEGAN BEEF: Plant-eating woman sues neighbours for barbecuing in backyard


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> This is why people hate vegans:
> 
> VEGAN BEEF: Plant-eating woman sues neighbours for barbecuing in backyard


There must be some gated vegan community somewhere to move to.
The zoo?


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> This is why people hate vegans:
> 
> VEGAN BEEF: Plant-eating woman sues neighbours for barbecuing in backyard


How can a dispute between neighbours end up in the supreme court?

That you can be tested for a DUI in your backyard hours after driving and criminally charged - yet take your neighbours to the supreme court for BBQing, or bikini waxers and parents needing a babysitter to human rights tribunals says so much about how this _touchy-feely thing_ is turning the world upside down.


----------



## colchar

allthumbs56 said:


> How can a dispute between neighbours end up in the supreme court?
> 
> That you can be tested for a DUI in your backyard hours after driving and criminally charged - yet take your neighbours to the supreme court for BBQing, or bikini waxers and parents needing a babysitter to human rights tribunals says so much about how this _touchy-feely thing_ is turning the world upside down.



This case is happening in Australia so they might have different rules there.


----------



## Distortion

allthumbs56 said:


> That you can be tested for a DUI in your backyard hours after driving and criminally charged


 I believe it is two hours. Better still drive to a Festival like Boots and Hearts and can not blow over two hours after parking the car. Get home after a gig and better wait two hours before you down a couple.


----------



## Electraglide

Distortion said:


> I believe it is two hours. Better still drive to a Festival like Boots and Hearts and can not blow over two hours after parking the car. Get home after a gig and better wait two hours before you down a couple.


If I recall correctly in BC it was 24 hrs and the last bar you drank in could be charged also. If you decide to get in your car to sleep it off you'd better make sure your keys are somewhere else and not in the car.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> If I recall correctly in BC it was 24 hrs and the last bar you drank in could be charged also. If you decide to get in your car to sleep it off you'd better make sure your keys are somewhere else and not in the car.


And, starting four days ago, we all have to be fvcking Kreskin and predict all the people we may want or need to drive our cars in the next year - and provide all of their driving info immediately. 

Yea, some real brainiacs working for ICBC.


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> This case is happening in Australia so they might have different rules there.


I know - it was a kinda "what's wrong with the world" rant.


----------



## jb welder

colchar said:


> This is why people hate vegans:
> 
> VEGAN BEEF: Plant-eating woman sues neighbours for barbecuing in backyard


Apparently this has now been called off:
Fighting for the right to BBQ: Aussies rally in protest of vegan neighbour


----------



## laristotle

_GET SOME PORK ON HER FORK _lol


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, some real brainiacs working for ICBC.


We seem to be heading toward a government run system here.

They are considering whether or not to eliminate lump sum settlements which in turn will eliminate MVA litigation.

As it is the last set of changes completely messed up the accident benefit system and we now have tribunals being run by the same government department that gives you a fishing license.


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> we now have tribunals being run by the same government department that gives you a fishing license.


Very efficient! (Thanks for the laugh)


----------



## Dorian2

MJF$#


----------



## laristotle

'FREE FROM HARM': Vegan activist storms farm saving 16 rabbits, indirectly kills 100
_
Some of the “saved” bunnies were new mothers who had just given birth and so their babies — nearly 90 of them — didn’t survive and were put down.

Other unlucky bunnies were maimed in the rescue, suffering broken spines while five pregnant bunnies also died — losing all their offspring._


----------



## Dorian2

You know....that story you posted above pisses me right the fuck off. I'm not a Vegan, 100% meat and potatoes. I've also had the privilege to house a mother jack rabbit that wandered into our lawn one summer with about 7 of her babies in tow. They kept house under our house where the fireplace is which allowed enough space for a nice little cozy nest. I allowed the babies to jump around in my pea patcvh and eat to their hearts content, have at 'er with any and all lettuce and onions in another garden, all while keeping track of them and their well being....till they got big enough to take off on their own. This was about 6 or 7 years ago, and guess what. Many of the offspring of those initial babies still come back home here, every single year. They camp out on my front lawn. When we drive up to park on the driveway, if one happens to be on the lawn, they don't even budge. Just lie there on the front or side of the driveway tending to their own needs. And when I see them they'll always find a carrot from the fridge waiting for them later. Then I go cook a big fat juicy steak or burger.

Luckily most of those stories above are few and far between, seemingly cornered by just a few nutjobs out there. Wonder if any of them would bother to do what I did for the Jacks with a fellow human being. Unlikely indeed.

/rant


----------



## oldjoat

what ? a wild animal with rabies ? out in day light ? must be diseased .... call out animal control.


----------



## laristotle

We get them coming through our yard. Our garden is fenced off. They're happy munching on the clover in the lawn.


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> what ? a wild animal with rabies ? out in day light ? must be diseased .... call out animal control.


----------



## oldjoat

mice , chipmunk, ****, skunk,deer, squirrel, bear, rabbits .... we got 'em all thru the yard, and garden ....
most don't even flinch if I walk by ( guess I'm too old and slow to count)


----------



## Electraglide

The neighbour used to feed the rabbits and other small and not so small furry things and they multiplied. So did the rabbit shit and rabbit predators. Nothing like hearing a noise in the front yard and seeing a coyote tearing apart a rabbit or having the grand kids coming smelling like crap and wondering where their gardens went. They were almost as bad in Red Deer as the geese were in the Okanagan. (Rabbits usually won’t attack you).


----------



## Dorian2

Sometimes I think I helped create a monster with those rabbits. 2 years ago I was driving my daughter home in the evening and we must've seen about 30 of them jumping around out there. But it's better than our asshole neighbors brother in law who lived with them for a while. Guy had about 40 Turkish pigeons or something flying onto our roof. Guy came over when I was working in the garage one day to ask if I'd seen his pigeon that flew over my roof. We went back and it was dead on the edge. I think a hawk got it, because all of a sudden we had a bunch of Hawks waiting for the little fuckers. Good times in the middle of Edmonton. haha


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

Dorian2 said:


> You know....that story you posted above pisses me right the fuck off. I'm not a Vegan, 100% meat and potatoes. I've also had the privilege to house a mother jack rabbit that wandered into our lawn one summer with about 7 of her babies in tow. They kept house under our house where the fireplace is which allowed enough space for a nice little cozy nest. I allowed the babies to jump around in my pea patcvh and eat to their hearts content, have at 'er with any and all lettuce and onions in another garden, all while keeping track of them and their well being....till they got big enough to take off on their own. This was about 6 or 7 years ago, and guess what. Many of the offspring of those initial babies still come back home here, every single year. They camp out on my front lawn. When we drive up to park on the driveway, if one happens to be on the lawn, they don't even budge. Just lie there on the front or side of the driveway tending to their own needs. And when I see them they'll always find a carrot from the fridge waiting for them later. Then I go cook a big fat juicy steak or burger.
> 
> Luckily most of those stories above are few and far between, seemingly cornered by just a few nutjobs out there. Wonder if any of them would bother to do what I did for the Jacks with a fellow human being. Unlikely indeed.
> 
> /rant


Awwwwww


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

laristotle said:


>


Hilarious! "That little bunny has a viscous streak a mile wide!"


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

I have a few friends who have been vegetarians since about high school - they were always a bit high minded about their vegetables but they haven’t aged well and they look like crap; being smug condescending socialists probably hasn’t made them look any better either but bottom line is that they look like crap. I mentioned this to one of them awhile back and haven’t heard from him in a couple of years.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Chitmo

laristotle said:


>


silly fact, the “blueberries” in Tim’s muffins are
Made from propylene glycol as well.


----------



## Lincoln

Chitmo said:


> silly fact, the “blueberries” in Tim’s muffins are
> Made from propylene glycol as well.


it's also used as a flavoring in a lot of ice-creams.


----------



## Lola

They have really duped the ignorant public into believing plant based is better. They taste amazing but all the added crap in them. 

Some of the ingredients are unbelievable. I can’t even pronounce some of them properly. 

I make my own burgers(tofu, black beans, egg white, bread crumbs and some spices) now. I won’t buy any of these plant based products. 

A little wiser now.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> They have really duped the ignorant public into believing plant based is better. They taste amazing but all the added crap in them.
> 
> Some of the ingredients are unbelievable. I can’t even pronounce some of them properly.
> 
> I make my own burgers(tofu, black beans, egg white, bread crumbs and some spices) now. I won’t buy any of these plant based products.
> 
> A little wiser now.


didn't you advocate for some of this stuff just a few months ago?


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> They have really duped the ignorant public into believing plant based is better. They taste amazing but all the added crap in them.
> 
> Some of the ingredients are unbelievable. I can’t even pronounce some of them properly.
> 
> I make my own burgers(tofu, black beans, egg white, bread crumbs and some spices) now. I won’t buy any of these plant based products.
> 
> A little wiser now.


I'm not Vegan or Veggie whatever you want to call it but the ingredients in the burger you make sound fairly solid. I'm seeing Cayenne, Jalapenos and onion in the mix as well!


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> it's also used as a flavoring in a lot of ice-creams.


Nothing wrong with Ice Cream and Reddi Whip except they can make a mess of the sheets. I'd sooner eat it than smoke it. Aside from that if I want to eat a plant I'll grab some Cashews.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


See Coke, smoke and pills are good for you.


----------



## butterknucket

Jill Biden’s epic tussle: In split-second blocking maneuver, she protects husband from lunging vegans


----------



## colchar

butterknucket said:


> Jill Biden’s epic tussle: In split-second blocking maneuver, she protects husband from lunging vegans



Fucking idiot vegans.


----------



## High/Deaf

colchar said:


> Fucking idiot vegans.


Yep, 100%

Hey, it they want to be vegan, fill their boots. Even brag about it (like everyone cares LOL). But to try and force other people to follow their unhealthy and unnatural eating practices (let alone their little social 'holier-than-thou' stance) is insanity at a very high level.


----------



## butterknucket

How would vegans fare in an ice age?


----------



## Electraglide

Nothing wrong with adding the occasional vegan to your diet.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cdntac

colchar said:


> Fucking idiot vegans.



Animal rights activist killed while holding vigil outside slaughterhouse - CityNews Toronto

Strange how the AR freaks say that she was in front of the truck yet media reports say she was giving the pigs water when she was run over. 

Give some of the pigs to a sanctuary as a memorial. Lol.


----------



## GuitarT

Die hard meatatarian here. Ribs went into the smoker earlier this afternoon, should be ready in about a half hour. Life is good.


----------



## vadsy

smoking some vegetarian pork shoulder,. my butcher had to cut these all in half because I'm limited to the amount of people I can have at my house so I think now this also meets vegan standards


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’ve been rolling the idea of doing a slow roasted jerk pork.


----------



## zontar

You want to go vegan?
Go vegan.
Not for me.

Putting some burgers on the grill later.


----------



## colchar

zontar said:


> You want to go vegan?
> Go vegan.



And shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> smoking some vegetarian pork shoulder,. my butcher had to cut these all in half because I'm limited to the amount of people I can have at my house so I think now this also meets vegan standards


I like how you got the appropriate intersectional markings on it.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> I like how you got the appropriate intersectional markings on it.


good eye!

we had an online certified Rabbi present for the whole ordeal, he put his seal on everything.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> we had an online certified Rabbi present for the whole ordeal, he put his seal on everything.


Can you flag me when you're getting your Halal vegan pork on?


----------



## colchar

GuitarT said:


> Die hard meatatarian here. Ribs went into the smoker earlier this afternoon, should be ready in about a half hour. Life is good.



You didn't make nearly enough. Now that we've seen this, we're coming over.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> You want to go vegan?
> Go vegan.
> Not for me.
> 
> Putting some burgers on the grill later.


See that’s the right attitude to have. Whatever is right for you.


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> smoking some vegetarian pork shoulder,. my butcher had to cut these all in half because I'm limited to the amount of people I can have at my house so I think now this also meets vegan standards


I never knew this was a thing until this post?

My brother is a born again vegetarian , praise vegetables, he might like this?

Probably go well with his bean salad we had with roast beef yesterday.


----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> I never knew this was a thing until this post?
> 
> My brother is a born again vegetarian , praise vegetables, he might like this?
> 
> Probably go well with his bean salad we had with roast beef yesterday.


 Don’t forget the tofu! Lol that’s a dietary main stay for me. It’s excellent if you know how to prepare it with spices and such. It took me awhile to learn. And..,,quinoa. A complete protein by itself.


----------



## Lola

colchar said:


> And shut the fuck up about it.


Why are you being so rude to Zontar? He’s just stating his opinion. Omg. We let you speak and voice your opinion without chastising you!!

There’s no need to bully or verbally abuse someone.

Filter?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> Why are you being so rude to Zontar? He’s just stating his opinion. Omg. We let you speak and voice your opinion without chastising you!!
> 
> There’s no need to bully or verbally abuse someone.
> 
> Filter?


You’re right...but how many times have I seen you tell someone here who you’ve disagreed with to fuck off, or called them offensive names? People in glass houses shouldn’t throw stones.


----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> I never knew this was a thing until this post?
> 
> My brother is a born again vegetarian , praise vegetables, he might like this?
> 
> Probably go well with his bean salad we had with roast beef yesterday.


I don’t think it’s an official thing yet but I’m working on taking the credit for it


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> You want to go vegan?
> Go vegan.





colchar said:


> And shut the fuck up about it.





Lola said:


> Why are you being so rude to Zontar? He’s just stating his opinion


I got the impression that colchar was talking about vegans.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> I got the impression that colchar was talking about vegans.


Sure but it doesn’t hurt to add to the confusion


----------



## GuitarT

And on today's menu, meat wrapped in meat. Life is good.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Is it wrong that I only see the bacon and don’t really care what it’s wrapped around?


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> ...don’t really care what it’s wrapped around?


Penguin?


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Is it wrong that I only see the bacon and don’t really care what it’s wrapped around?



Yes. Other meats are delicious too.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> I got the impression that colchar was talking about vegans.



I was. 

I assumed everyone with two brain cells to rub together would have realized that as vegans never tire of telling others that they are vegan.


----------



## JBFairthorne

See? It’s the two brain cell assumption that screwed ya.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## GuitarT

JBFairthorne said:


> Is it wrong that I only see the bacon and don’t really care what it’s wrapped around?


Only in that two animals had to die for this one.  
The finished product. Underneath that bacon was stuffed chicken breast.  Soooo good...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Stuffed with.....? Bacon?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I got the impression that colchar was talking about vegans.


It doesn’t matter what he’s talking about there is no need to verbalize in such manner.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> It doesn’t matter what he’s talking about there is no need to verbalize in such manner.


Too funny. You really never know which personality is going to make an appearance.


----------



## High/Deaf

GuitarT said:


> *Only in that two animals had to die for this one.*
> The finished product. Underneath that bacon was stuffed chicken breast.  Soooo good...


Not completely true. Those two animals would never have been born if we/you didn't want to consume them somewhere down the road. 


I's loves me some meat. We have evolved for a few hundred thousand years to be omnivores. A few decades of 'survivor guilt' isn't going to change our guts one iota. And that's not to say I don't enjoy a nice salad every now and then - variety is good.


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> Stuffed with.....? Bacon?



My first thought too.

But think about this - chicken breast stuffed with ham and cheese, then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## colchar

Lola said:


> It doesn’t matter what he’s talking about there is no need to verbalize in such manner.



Get over yourself.


----------



## JBFairthorne

We could make a sandwich and call it the Rabbi’s Remorse.


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> We could make a sandwich and call it the Rabbi’s Remorse.



KFC beat us to it - remember their thing that instead of a bun used two pieces of chicken?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well I was referring to the pork and the meat and cheese together thing.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I got the impression that colchar was talking about vegans.


That's how I read it.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> See that’s the right attitude to have. Whatever is right for you.


It't necessarily about right or wrong or "right for you" in my mind, it's more about preferences.
People are vegans or various degrees of vegetarians for a variety of reasons.
Some as simple as they don't like the taste of meat.
If they liked the taste-they'd eat it.
But there are many more reasons people give.
I'm not telling people to eat meat or not eat meat.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> It doesn’t matter what he’s talking about there is no need to verbalize in such manner.


Perhaps, but I took no offense.
And wouldn't have even if the post was directed at me.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Not completely true. Those two animals would never have been born if we/you didn't want to consume them somewhere down the road.
> 
> 
> I's loves me some meat. We have evolved for a few hundred thousand years to be omnivores. A few decades of 'survivor guilt' isn't going to change our guts one iota. And that's not to say I don't enjoy a nice salad every now and then - variety is good.
> 
> View attachment 318266


I figure we evolved from a few million years of picking off the garbage heap and eating whatever we can. Nice thing about a side salad is you can just leave it on the table.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Nice thing about a side salad is you can just leave it on the table.


or feed it to your rabbits to fatten them up for a future meal.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> or feed it to your rabbits to fatten them up for a future meal.


Tried that with Jackalopes......they don't like salad either. Alfalfa with dried apples works wonders tho. Garlic and onions to taste. Smoked with Mesquite for a couple of days is best. And it's Canadian.


----------



## Lola

Funny!


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> I figure we evolved from a few million years of picking off the garbage heap and eating whatever we can. Nice thing about a side salad is you can just leave it on the table.


Following that logic, if we are just evolving, who's garbage are we eating (since it can't be ours)? Aliens who've since left the planet? Yea, it's always fucking aliens .......


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Following that logic, if we are just evolving, who's garbage are we eating (since it can't be ours)? Aliens who've since left the planet? Yea, it's always fucking aliens .......


Just wondering when did "evolved" become 'evolving'? As far as garbage goes, especially of the meat variety I'd say we scavenged the left overs from anything that could kill what we couldn't or what died and we found the carcass first. Same with fruits and veggies. We picked up what ever was left on the ground. Aliens? You figure a human came up with tofu and barbecue? "Fucking" aliens.....maybe they didn't and reproduced by Parthenogenesis instead. Mind you, if they were more than asexual and the females looked like this I'd give her a go.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Because giving your cat diarrhea is always a pleasant experience.


----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> Those two animals would never have been born if we/you didn't want to consume them somewhere down the road.


Say that to a first year university class now and see if tenure is all it's cracked up to be .. lol


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> View attachment 346522


Missed opportunity. They should have put that white cat on the label


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 346522


A store near me has Vegan Honey.....lots and lots of Vegan Honey that they can't give away. This stuff








The original price tag is $12.95......the discount price......$1.99. These are the ingredients. Ingredients: Organic Apple Concentrate, Non-GMO Cane Sugar, Lemon Juice. That's just weird Apple butter. If you check out their ad it says that each jar saves 7500 bees. How? Bees don't die when they make honey.....they just make more honey. Plus they pollenize the apple and Lemon and probably the sugar Cane plants.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 346522


Having not much to do while the sirloin roast cooks I did a little web searching. Seems that some of this companies products are under a recall because of this. Megaoesphagus which is not too good for your pet. Which considering that a "vegan" diet for your cat or dog isn't all that great sort of figures. Could be why they suggest you give your cat this too.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> they suggest you give your cat this too


happy looking fellow there. lol


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> If you check out their ad it says that each jar saves 7500 bees. How? Bees don't die when they make honey.....they just make more honey. Plus they pollenize the apple and Lemon and probably the sugar Cane plants.


You were expecting logic from fucking vegans?


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> A store near me has Vegan Honey.....lots and lots of Vegan Honey that they can't give away. This stuff
> View attachment 346523
> 
> The original price tag is $12.95......the discount price......$1.99. These are the ingredients. Ingredients: Organic Apple Concentrate, Non-GMO Cane Sugar, Lemon Juice. That's just weird Apple butter. If you check out their ad it says that each jar saves 7500 bees. How? Bees don't die when they make honey.....they just make more honey. Plus they pollenize the apple and Lemon and probably the sugar Cane plants.


The things one can learn 

Apparently making honey (as well as almonds and avocados) oft requires a man-assisted "migration" of bees and this can kill some bees. 

I don't know how to solve this other than waiting for Darwin to sort these people out. Perhaps if we told them that breathing kills brain cells we could get them all to hold their breath.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> The things one can learn
> 
> Apparently making honey (as well as almonds and avocados) oft requires a man-assisted "migration" of bees and this can kill some bees.
> 
> I don't know how to solve this other than waiting for Darwin to sort these people out. Perhaps if we told them that breathing kills brain cells we could get them all to hold their breath.


I guess you could say that in the search for things bees make honey from various predators kill and eat them and people swat and stamp on them too.


----------



## High/Deaf

Asian Giant Hornets, disastrous to honey bee colonies.











I guess the good news is, like Covid 19, these don't travel on airplanes.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Asian Giant Hornets, disastrous to honey bee colonies.
> 
> View attachment 346642
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the good news is, like Covid 19, these don't travel on airplanes.


Yellow Jackets are bad too.








Bees, larva, honey and pollen.....it's all food to them and there's a lot more Yellow Jackets than there is Giant Hornets.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

I tried the no meat thing for a couple of months back in 2007. Felt really depressed after the first month, so I went back to eating as I always did at the end of month 3.

Seems ridiculous to me that our eating habits have become a political football. I guess people minding their own business doesn`t stimulate the stock market as effectively, as using misinformation to fuck with market prices and sway public opinion in favor of ecowarriors.

pass me that medium rare t-bone please...and support Canada`s beef farmers.


----------



## Electraglide

Vegans?


----------



## Lola

I am going vegan, a flexitarian vegan. It means I can still eat 0% fat yogurt. I need this only. I gave up cheese, eggs, milk and cream in my coffee. The rest is easy because I have been a vegetarian for almost 10 yrs. No chocolate and no baked goods. I am okay with this. 

I went and got blood work done and my cholesterol is up. I have never been in this position before but my diet since last lock down has not been on track. Got to get it back on 
the rails. 

Whenever I find a vegan product I write it down for future reference.


----------



## butterknucket

I tried the gluten free bottled water. It was excellent!


----------



## Electraglide

I tried a vegan once.....tasted kinda fishy.


----------



## colchar

butterknucket said:


> I tried the gluten free bottled water. It was excellent!



You know there is also kosher bottled water?

Idiots.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> You know there is also kosher bottled water?
> 
> Idiots.


Not if you're Jewish.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> Not if you're Jewish.



Sine kosher refers to animals, or products containing anything from an animal, water cannot be kosher.


----------



## JBFairthorne

How does that explain Kosher Dill Pickles? As far as I know, there aren’t animal products in pickles?


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> Sine kosher refers to animals, or products containing anything from an animal, water cannot be kosher.


If the Rabbi says it's kosher, then it's kosher and like wine and pickles there is Kosher water.








same as there are kosher plant based products. “Kosher” refers to a Jewish dietary framework for food preparation, processing, and consumption


----------



## Electraglide

Is Water Wetter wetter water?


----------



## Lola

I went Vegan because of health issues. I have to get better through diet. Veganism is the one of the few things that may help with these issues. One of my specialists said to try it and that’s why I have to.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> Is Water Wetter wetter water?
> View attachment 348394


I tried that stuff in my race car; it didn’t make any difference. Ended up just getting a bigger rad.


----------



## Lola

All vegan and nothing but. Tofu, green onions orange sections and red peppers. This is excellent. So full of good nutrients and not one bit of cholesterol. Antioxidants, vitamins and pure fuel for my body. Delish.


----------



## vadsy

I'll make you a burger later, @Lola


----------



## Doug Gifford

Nothing will benefit human health and increase the chances for survival of life on Earth as much as the evolution to a vegetarian diet. _Albert Einstein_


----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> I'll make you a burger later, @Lola


Tofu burger? I am in!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Tofu burger? I am in!


no, it'll taste good


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Nothing will benefit human health and increase the chances for survival of life on Earth as much as the evolution to a vegetarian diet. _Albert Einstein_


Wasn't most of Einstein's work theoretical? Plus, he had a thing for his first/second cousin (something weird there) and eventually married her. Had a few women on the side too including the spy. Sounds like he was doing more than just eating tofu to try and increase the chances of survival on earth.


----------



## colchar

Doug Gifford said:


> Nothing will benefit human health and increase the chances for survival of life on Earth as much as the evolution to a vegetarian diet. _Albert Einstein_



He wasn't an expert in human health and nutrition or environmental science - and he wasn't even a vegetarian himself.


----------



## colchar

Nobody has yet been able to answer why, if vegetarianism and veganism are so great, they expend so much effort trying to make things taste like meat.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> Nobody has yet been able to answer why, if vegetarianism and veganism are so great, they expend so much effort trying to make things taste like meat.


Simple actually.....so they can sell their product. Has very little to do with vegetarianism and veganism.


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> Simple actually.....so they can sell their product. Has very little to do with vegetarianism and veganism.



So a selling point for people who don't eat meat is that the product is just like meat? Makes sense.


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> So a selling point for people who don't eat meat is that the product is just like meat? Makes sense.


A bigger selling point to get people who eat meat to eat their product....I don't think they care as much about the non-meat eaters. Places like A&W use non-meat burgers to increase their sales. "See, we have something for you too.". If they were worried about vegetarians and vegans fast food joints would have a separate grill to cook their veggie burgers, hot dogs and chicken on.


----------



## Always12AM

If people had to produce their own food,
We’d all have grounds to argue our food choices.

But hipsters saying they are vegans and 450lbs lard asses ordering 40 piece nugget combos are weakening our species.

Nobody who relies on grocery stores has the right to declare themselves vegan or carnivore.


----------



## vadsy

I just got off the phone with the butcher shop, they just ground some brisket up for me. Imma mix it with some ground beef and grill it over some coals this afternoon


----------



## Merlin

Lola said:


> View attachment 351588
> All vegan and nothing but. Tofu, green onions orange sections and red peppers. This is excellent. So full of good nutrients and not one bit of cholesterol. Antioxidants, vitamins and pure fuel for my body. Delish.


Dietary cholesterol is no longer a nutrient of concern these days, and should never have been. Our bodies absolutely require it, and we would die without it. High cholesterol is not a great indicator of heart disease risk. Triglycerides are more important indicators. Many heart attack patients actually have very low cholesterol levels.


----------



## jb welder

colchar said:


> So a selling point for people who don't eat meat is that the product is just like meat? Makes sense.


I like to ask 'do you have the vegan veal?'  
It's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## vadsy

this burger has mustard on it, probably qualifies for vegan.


----------



## colchar

jb welder said:


> I like to ask 'do you have the vegan veal?'
> It's the thought that counts, right?



I miss the Spanish Rice mix you used to be able to get in stores, and have been searching for a good substitute. I used to make it and add a big can of tomatoes, and about a pound of ground beef to make a casserole. While in M&M Meat Shop yesterday I noticed they had a new Spanish Rice mix. When talking to the store clerk (someone I know from having shopped there for years) I noticed that it had 'vegan' all over the packaging. I told her about the casserole I was going to make with it and said "when I add the pound of ground beef that will be my big 'fuck you' to all the vegans out there".


----------



## Electraglide

colchar said:


> I miss the Spanish Rice mix you used to be able to get in stores, and have been searching for a good substitute. I used to make it and add a big can of tomatoes, and about a pound of ground beef to make a casserole. While in M&M Meat Shop yesterday I noticed they had a new Spanish Rice mix. When talking to the store clerk (someone I know from having shopped there for years) I noticed that it had 'vegan' all over the packaging. I told her about the casserole I was going to make with it and said "when I add the pound of ground beef that will be my big 'fuck you' to all the vegans out there".


You need a mix to make Spanish Rice? This is what's in the M&Ms Spanish Rice Mix.
*"Ingredients*: Cooked Basmati *Rice* (Water, Basmati *Rice*), Tomato Pulp, Red Bell Peppers, Red Onions, Water, Sunflower Seed Oil, Onions, Tomato Paste, Sea Salt, Garlic, Basil, Sugar, White Pepper, Chili Peppers. May Contain: Wheat, Barley, Oats, Spelt, Soy." That would qualify as vegan.
which opens things up for more customers. The big question is, would a vegan go into an M&Ms store.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> The big question is, would a vegan go into an M&Ms store.


To protest?


----------



## Lola

Merlin said:


> Dietary cholesterol is no longer a nutrient of concern these days, and should never have been. Our bodies absolutely require it, and we would die without it. High cholesterol is not a great indicator of heart disease risk. Triglycerides are more important indicators. Many heart attack patients actually have very low cholesterol levels.


 I have being doing a lot of research and reading a lot of report because I wanted to go vegan for some time. 
Then ask my doctor.Opinions vary. You can confer with him. How Does High *Cholesterol* Cause *Heart Disease*? When there is too much *cholesterol*in your blood, it builds up in the walls of your arteries, causing a process called atherosclerosis, a form of *heart disease*. The arteries become narrowed and blood flow to the *heart* muscle

I wanted 0 cholesterol because in my diet( most likely some natural cholesterol figures into it someway. It is a major contributing factor in the buildup of plaques on your arterie walls as well as blockages. Not testing the waters. I have healthy fat sources such as cashews, walnuts and cold pressed virgin olive oil. . I do not need any artery clogging bullshit in my system.

LONG LIVE VEGANS! PROSPER AND EAT WHAT YOU WANT WITHOUT BEING JUDGED.


----------



## Lola

colchar said:


> Nobody has yet been able to answer why, if vegetarianism and veganism are so great, they expend so much effort trying to make things taste like meat.


black beans and tofu and spices. Easy peasy and it tastes great. I am not doing it because I want to be one ofthose ppl. I do doing strictly for health reasons that I recently found out about. Eat your meat I don’t judge and never will!


----------



## colchar

Lola said:


> I have being doing a lot of research and reading a lot of report because I wanted to go vegan for some time.
> Then ask my doctor.Opinions vary. You can confer with him. How Does High *Cholesterol* Cause *Heart Disease*? When there is too much *cholesterol*in your blood, it builds up in the walls of your arteries, causing a process called atherosclerosis, a form of *heart disease*. The arteries become narrowed and blood flow to the *heart* muscle
> 
> I wanted 0 cholesterol because in my diet( most likely some natural cholesterol figures into it someway. It is a major contributing factor in the buildup of plaques on your arterie walls as well as blockages. Not testing the waters. I have healthy fat sources such as cashews, walnuts and cold pressed virgin olive oil. . I do not need any artery clogging bullshit in my system.


You don't seem to understand that there is good cholesterol and bad cholesterol.




> LONG LIVE VEGANS! PROSPER AND EAT WHAT YOU WANT WITHOUT BEING JUDGED.



Without being judged? You mean we shouldn't judge to dietary Nazis who militantly judge everyone else? Fuck them.


----------



## colchar

Lola said:


> black beans and tofu and spices. Easy peasy and it tastes great.



You missed the point, in rather spectacular fashion.


----------



## Lola

colchar said:


> You missed the point, in rather spectacular fashion.


No i didn’t miss the point. I got the the point. If you got it to then why do I have to I reiterate the point! You obviously know what it is and so do I.


----------



## Merlin

colchar said:


> You don't seem to understand that there is good cholesterol and bad cholesterol.


Cholesterol is neither good nor bad. HDL and LDL aren’t cholesterol; they are transport mechanisms. They come in a variety of sub types - especially LDL.

It’s unfortunate that over the past 50 years there has been so much misinformation on this subject. People are now afraid to eat traditional, natural, whole foods because of bad science reporting.


----------



## laristotle

Vegetarian ate 1 burger, got hooked and became a butcher


That must have been some burger! Tammi Jonas, a longtime vegetarian living in Victoria, Australia, had a surprising — but undeniable — craving for a hamburger while pregnant with her third child. J…




nypost.com


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I have being doing a lot of research and reading a lot of report because I wanted to go vegan for some time.
> Then ask my doctor.Opinions vary. You can confer with him. How Does High *Cholesterol* Cause *Heart Disease*? When there is too much *cholesterol*in your blood, it builds up in the walls of your arteries, causing a process called atherosclerosis, a form of *heart disease*. The arteries become narrowed and blood flow to the *heart* muscle
> 
> I wanted 0 cholesterol because in my diet( most likely some natural cholesterol figures into it someway. It is a major contributing factor in the buildup of plaques on your arterie walls as well as blockages. Not testing the waters. I have healthy fat sources such as cashews, walnuts and cold pressed virgin olive oil. . I do not need any artery clogging bullshit in my system.
> 
> LONG LIVE VEGANS! PROSPER AND EAT WHAT YOU WANT WITHOUT BEING JUDGED.


I'll check with my Cardiologist when I go in for a shit load of tests on the first. As far as using nuts as a source of fat goes, there's people who can't do that.


----------



## Lola

Prescribing fruits and vegetables could save the health care billions of $. The average person does not eat the required amounts of these two beautiful food groups.

Since going vegan Feb 15th I feel great. My stomach issues have somewhat resolved themselves. The key issue was my stomach. I have a inflamed liver and pancreas. I am lot less in pain. Very little as matter of fact. My specialist said that being vegan is less stress on my digestive system. Still waiting to see him.

Haters can hate because I don’t care.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I have being doing a lot of research and reading a lot of report because I wanted to go vegan for some time.
> Then ask my doctor.Opinions vary. You can confer with him. How Does High *Cholesterol* Cause *Heart Disease*? When there is too much *cholesterol*in your blood, it builds up in the walls of your arteries, causing a process called atherosclerosis, a form of *heart disease*. The arteries become narrowed and blood flow to the *heart* muscle
> 
> I wanted 0 cholesterol because in my diet( most likely some natural cholesterol figures into it someway. It is a major contributing factor in the buildup of plaques on your arterie walls as well as blockages. Not testing the waters. I have healthy fat sources such as cashews, walnuts and cold pressed virgin olive oil. . I do not need any artery clogging bullshit in my system.
> 
> LONG LIVE VEGANS! PROSPER AND EAT WHAT YOU WANT WITHOUT BEING JUDGED.


And without judging others?


----------



## tdotrob

Is this the thread where we show our meat?


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> And without judging others?


lol...ironic considering the title of this thread.

carnivores feeling discriminated against is so Karen.


----------



## Diablo

tdotrob said:


> Is this the thread where we show our meat?


whip it out!


----------



## tdotrob

Here’s is my fresh quarter from the sides I split w my brother every 3 or 4 months. Straight from the farm to a small local butcher to our freezers..... the most delicious and cheap too!


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> lol...ironic considering the title of this thread.
> 
> carnivores feeling discriminated against is so Karen.


I don't feel discriminated against, but vegans are preachy as hell.


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> I don't feel discriminated against, but vegans are preachy as hell.


some are...in the same way some carnivores are troll-y as well.
most vegans I know are very meek and humble about it, people from India for instance.
the ones you are referring to are a specific flavour of SJW vegans, not representing the millions of others.
just like not all potheads are shiftless welfare cases, amiright?


----------



## keto

tdotrob said:


> Here’s is my fresh quarter from the sides I split w my brother every 3 or 4 months. Straight from the farm to a small local butcher to our freezers..... the most delicious and cheap too!
> View attachment 356183


Which butcher?


----------



## tdotrob

keto said:


> Which butcher?


Country Quality Meats in Sturgeon County.

Beef comes from Hansen farms. Works out to just under $6.00 a pound total cut and wrapped.


----------



## keto

tdotrob said:


> Country Quality Meats in Sturgeon County.
> 
> Beef comes from Hansen farms. Works out to just under $6.00 a pound total cut and wrapped.


I collect ag accounts, the source of beef isn't a problem, I get offered sides weekly all over the place. Haven't taken anyone up on it yet.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> And without judging others?


I don’t judge. What’s good for you is not necessarily good for me. Eat what you like because I am.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> some are...in the same way some carnivores are troll-y as well.
> most vegans I know are very meek and humble about it, people from India for instance.
> the ones you are referring to are a specific flavour of SJW vegans, not representing the millions of others.
> just like not all potheads are shiftless welfare cases, amiright?


Couldn't tell you.

I don't know any "potheads".

I don't use labels as much as I used to I suppose. I may be a late bloomer, but better late than never.


----------



## tdotrob

keto said:


> I collect ag accounts, the source of beef isn't a problem, I get offered sides weekly all over the place. Haven't taken anyone up on it yet.


We have been tracking our savings going with local beef over grocery store for the past year feeding three super hungry boys..... it’s been quite the eyeOpener how much we save and the beef is just so much better.


----------



## Wardo

This thread:


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> It’s my right to have an opinion, your right to be offended. You being offended doesn’t change my opinion though. Ain’t living in Canada great!


But you see I could care less about you or your opinions of me . I am not offended in any way shape or form. Why would I’ve offended when I don’t give a shit about what others think of me. Too old for those stupid juvenile games!! Really I just don’t care.


----------



## tdotrob

Lug nuts.


----------



## Wardo

tdotrob said:


> Lug nuts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## LIX

I eat vegan 99% of the time. I dont class myself as vegan as i like to travel(pre pandemic) and like to enjoy what cusine other countries have to offfer. But that said blanket statements like this are rather annoying, your on a guitar forum do you know what destroyed the best tone wood growing area of the world....eating your burgers!


----------



## tdotrob

LIX said:


> I eat vegan 99% of the time. I dont class myself as vegan as i like to travel(pre pandemic) and like to enjoy what cusine other countries have to offfer. But that said blanket statements like this are rather annoying, your on a guitar forum do you know what destroyed the best tone wood growing area of the world....eating your burgers!


Farts destroy trees?

I Have some vegan friends and my sister is vegan and we all get along and co-exist just fine.


----------



## LIX

tdotrob said:


> Farts destroy trees?
> 
> I Have some vegan friends and my sister is vegan and we all get along and co-exist just fine.


Lol. I agree. Farts maybe for those who didnt grow up on beans and lentils, a vegetarian diet is in my genes as an indo canadian. I was refering to clear cutting the amazon for cattle ranching.


----------



## tdotrob

LIX said:


> Lol. I agree. Farts maybe for those who didnt grow up on beans and lentils, a vegetarian diet is in my genes as an indo canadian. I was refering to clear cutting the amzon for cattle ranching.


Oh that ya. Makes more sense than farts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

LIX said:


> . I was refering to clear cutting the amazon for cattle ranching.


Would clear cutting the Amazon to grow carrots instead really change anything?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> some are...in the same way some carnivores are troll-y as well.
> most vegans I know are very meek and humble about it, people from India for instance.
> the ones you are referring to are a specific flavour of SJW vegans, not representing the millions of others.
> just like not all potheads are shiftless welfare cases, amiright?



The ones from India are vegetarian, not vegan. They are Hindus, and although Hinduism does not require a vegetarian diet most are vegetarians.


----------



## colchar

LIX said:


> I eat vegan 99% of the time. I dont class myself as vegan as i like to travel(pre pandemic) and like to enjoy what cusine other countries have to offfer. But that said blanket statements like this are rather annoying, your on a guitar forum do you know what destroyed the best tone wood growing area of the world....eating your burgers!



Mmmm, burgers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## RJP110

Each to their own. That being said, here is my lunch lol


----------



## zztomato

Jim Wellington said:


> Would clear cutting the Amazon to grow carrots instead really change anything?


No. NOT clear-cutting it for any reason at all is the right answer. 

Sorry for the late quoting.


----------



## colchar

zztomato said:


> No. NOT clear-cutting it for any reason at all is the right answer.
> 
> Sorry for the late quoting.



Huh?


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I don't feel discriminated against, but vegans are preachy as hell.


Some are and some aren’t. I am not trying to convert anyone. I did it for a serious health situation that could of been my demise if it had progressed the way it was.

You eat meat and dairy. Enjoy yourself. I am not judgemental. I just can’t. It’s an even worse day I forget my stomach meds.


----------



## zztomato

colchar said:


> Huh?


What?


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> It’s my right to have an opinion, your right to be offended. You being offended doesn’t change my opinion though. Ain’t living in Canada great!


Frankly Chitmo I don’t really give a damn what you think. I am not offended at all. Why would I be? I could care less about what you put in your body just the same way you don’t care what I put into mine.

not falling for the bait!


----------



## numb41

Lola said:


> Frankly Chitmo I don’t really give a damn what you think. I am not offended at all. Why would I be? I could care less about what you put in your body just the same way you don’t care what I put into mine.
> 
> not falling for the bait!


Umm, he hasn’t been here for a really long time…


----------



## Wardo

numb41 said:


> Umm, he hasn’t been here for a really long time…


.. lmao


----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> Yet you refer to your soup as "tainted" and refer to what humans have been doing for thousands of years as "they choose to eat meat". To me that sounds like you consider yourself somewhat superior to the 90.4% of us Canadian meat-eaters


I am not superior to anyone. That’s your perception. Why would you say some horseshit like that? Did you NOT read mHammers post? Read and reread until it sinks in.

you managed to pick at the scab but you didn’t rip it off.


----------



## JBFairthorne

You’re ranting over 2 year old comments?


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> You’re ranting over 2 year old comments?


And you care why?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m curious what you get out of that?


----------



## colchar

zztomato said:


> What?


I thought it would be obvious - I was asking what you were saying. You weren't responding to any post in particular, so your post made no sense.


----------



## colchar

JBFairthorne said:


> You’re ranting over 2 year old comments?


You'd expect that to come from some uptight vegan.


----------



## RJP110

__ https://www.facebook.com/100047036361369/posts/350066273237915


----------



## Lola

colchar said:


> You'd expect that to come from some uptight vegan.


Not falling for the bait. I expected more of intelligent comment coming from you instead of you trying to get under my skin. You are offensively condescending.


----------



## Lola

Delete


----------



## zztomato

colchar said:


> I thought it would be obvious - I was asking what you were saying. You weren't responding to any post in particular, so your post made no sense.


I thought we were talking about the environmental impact of cattle ranching. Bolsonaro is destroying rainforest for - among other things- cattle. It's short sighted and stupid. Par for the course for people like him. 
I'm pretty much a carnivore but there are obvious merits to limiting red meat consumption as much as possible- for health of body and environment.


----------



## colchar

zztomato said:


> I thought we were talking about the environmental impact of cattle ranching. Bolsonaro is destroying rainforest for - among other things- cattle. It's short sighted and stupid. Par for the course for people like him.
> I'm pretty much a carnivore but there are obvious merits to limiting red meat consumption as much as possible- for health of body and environment.



On a previous page yes, but what you were referring to on this page wasn't clear.


----------



## Midnight Rider

I'm in the same camp as Ted Nugent.
















*YUMMY!*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

People who eat meat report lower levels of depression and anxiety than vegans do, a recent analysis suggests


An analysis of 20 studies suggests eating meat is correlated with better mental health. That doesn't mean meat-free diets cause depression, though.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## zztomato

keto said:


> People who eat meat report lower levels of depression and anxiety than vegans do, a recent analysis suggests
> 
> 
> An analysis of 20 studies suggests eating meat is correlated with better mental health. That doesn't mean meat-free diets cause depression, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


A very inconclusive study. I think if you are depressed you're more apt to try a new diet or make a drastic change of direction in your life. The few people who I know that are constantly screwing with diet and trying to eliminate foods due to "food sensitivity" issues also suffer from mental health issues.


----------



## tdotrob

zztomato said:


> A very inconclusive study. I think if you are depressed you're more apt to try a new diet or make a drastic change of direction in your life. The few people who I know that are constantly screwing with diet and trying to eliminate foods due to "food sensitivity" issues also suffer from mental health issues.


Sometimes those food sensitivity issues contribute to mental health problems as well. Some people can be stuck in a cycle of feeling rather poor physically as a result of their diet being completely wrong for them and they don't know any better. When you are lethargic and foggy and consistently underperforming as a result, self confidence and positivity can take a big hit and are easily replaced with constant feelings of guilt and inadequacy.

Our medical doctors seem to be really undertrained on these issues and all that I have spoke with on the issue firmly believe in the food groups guide pushed to everyone from childhood. For some people that will lead to major issues as they age.


----------



## zztomato

tdotrob said:


> Sometimes those food sensitivity issues contribute to mental health problems as well.


True. It's hard to tell what comes first with some people though. I have one friend who suffers from the side effects of a brain injury. She is constantly off one type of food and onto another. It's all very real to her but I find it very hard to understand. Problem is she goes all in on something without any nutritional guidance. For a while it was green beans and rice- that's all. Said she never felt better....until she started feeling bad again.


----------



## tdotrob

zztomato said:


> True. It's hard to tell what comes first with some people though. I have one friend who suffers from the side effects of a brain injury. She is constantly off one type of food and onto another. It's all very real to her but I find it very hard to understand. Problem is she goes all in on something without any nutritional guidance. For a while it was green beans and rice- that's all. Said she never felt better....until she started feeling bad again.


Chicken and the egg no doubt and no less interconnected either way.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## 2manyGuitars

tdotrob said:


> Chicken and the egg no doubt and no less interconnected either way.


I like chicken AND eggs.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Midnight Rider said:


> I'm in the same camp as Ted Nugent.
> View attachment 376429
> View attachment 376430
> 
> 
> *YUMMY!*


I assume you're older than 16, so you'd probably fine camping with Uncle Ted.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

Three scrawny striploins $40 at Sobeys. 

Roadkill is lookin good.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Last years trip to my favourite northwestern Ontario wilderness meat supermarket. Haven't made the trip yet this year to replenish the stock,... but it's coming up soon. Organic meat at very reasonable pricing,... your one stop shop for a years supply.


----------



## Paul Running

Looked like a warm day. I remember my father-in-law used take the snow machines with them, when they went moose hunting. I haven't seen many going up this year for the hunt.


----------



## zztomato




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Midnight Rider

Paul Running said:


> Looked like a warm day. I remember my father-in-law used take the snow machines with them, when they went moose hunting. I haven't seen many going up this year for the hunt.


It was during the bow hunting season which starts in September so the weather can be rather warm during some years,... or early snow falls at times,...it's a crap-shoot. Rifle hunting starts in mid-October to mid-December and snow is pretty much a guarantee,... so a sled is a must if you're going deep into the wilderness.

This all depends where one is hunting in Ontario as the open seasons differ quite a bit throughout the provinces WMU's. I head up to WMU 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7A, 7B or 8,... depending on the MNR WMU quotas for each season. Plenty of open space and running into other hunters is usually very rare,... just the way we like it.


----------



## Midnight Rider

zztomato said:


> View attachment 385685


I don't know,... if hunting such game I would be carrying a.30-06 or .308 just to make sure you could put them critters down in the event of an all out rut charge. This guy is playing a dangerous game with using that 12 gauge.
I've seen some pretty nasty veggies roaming around out there.


----------



## mhammer

Our son is an "aspirational vegan". That is, when left to his own devices and kitchen, he goes full vegan. But he'll generally eat what is served to him, out of politeness, without making a face. During his recent visit in from Halifax, he prepared something for us he's been working on and perfecting for a while now - what he calls "beet brisket". It is a substitute for roast and cold cuts, that uses a combination of potatoes, beets, and gluten (seitan) as the main substance, and is coated with the usual sort of spice rub you'd find on smoked brisket. I have to say, it's pretty good. Has a nice chew to it, has the right colour, slices up nice for sandwiches, and takes horseradish and dijon mustard really well. My sister was over for dinner the other night and when I told her this would be a meatless dinner, she had a sudden look of "Hell no, why'd I even come over?". A devout meat-eater several times a day, much to her complete surprise she actually enjoyed it. I suppose its one shortcoming is that it is not juicy, like actual meat. But I'm sure there is some substitute for beef gravy for those who need to have stuff dripping.


----------



## zztomato

mhammer said:


> Our son is an "aspirational vegan". That is, when left to his own devices and kitchen, he goes full vegan. But he'll generally eat what is served to him, out of politeness, without making a face. During his recent visit in from Halifax, he prepared something for us he's been working on and perfecting for a while now - what he calls "beet brisket". It is a substitute for roast and cold cuts, that uses a combination of potatoes, beets, and gluten (seitan) as the main substance, and is coated with the usual sort of spice rub you'd find on smoked brisket. I have to say, it's pretty good. Has a nice chew to it, has the right colour, slices up nice for sandwiches, and takes horseradish and dijon mustard really well. My sister was over for dinner the other night and when I told her this would be a meatless dinner, she had a sudden look of "Hell no, why'd I even come over?". A devout meat-eater several times a day, much to her complete surprise she actually enjoyed it. I suppose its one shortcoming is that it is not juicy, like actual meat. But I'm sure there is some substitute for beef gravy for those who need to have stuff dripping.


Oh sure, make our mouths water and don't even post a recipe.


----------



## mhammer

zztomato said:


> Oh sure, make our mouths water and don't even post a recipe.


This is as much as I have. It's the list of things he was going to need. Doesn't really say much about preparation method, though. The final product comes out as a kind of roll.

For Step 1 - *The Potato Confit*

1-2 waxy potatoes (just shy of 2 cups shredded, loosely packed)


1+ Cup Oil (olive preferred, but any oil will work)


Tea Towels (to ring out the shredded potatoes)

For Step 2 - *The Pastrami Spice*

2-4 Tbsp Black pepper (whole or ground)


2 Tbsp Coriander (whole or ground)


1-2 Tbsp Brown Sugar


1-2 Tbsp Paprika (smoked or regular)


2-3 Tsp Dried Garlic (powder or mince)


2-3 Tsp Dried Onion (powder or mince)


1 Tsp Mustard (whole or ground)
For Step 3 - *Putting the Brisket Together*

2.5 Cups Gluten (1 Classico Tomato Sauce Jar if purchasing gluten from a fill-your-own-container setup like Bulk Barn's Reusable Container Program or NU Grocery)


2-3 Large red beets (~500g shredded, not including peels or stalks)


Cheesecloth


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> It is a substitute for roast and cold cuts, that uses a combination of potatoes, beets, and gluten (seitan) as the main substance, and is coated with the usual sort of spice rub you'd find on smoked brisket.



That sounds vile.

It has been asked before but I'll ask again - if veganism is so great why do they expend so much time and effort trying to make their food look and taste like meat?


----------



## Paul Running

I believe that all dietary lifestyles have trade-offs. Myself, I'm an omnivore and I don't take any vitamin or mineral supplements. As long as you are aware of the deficiencies of any diet, you should be able to compensate. The flavour of food is a primary factor for me and I generally find that a lot of good tasting foods are published as not so healthy. I just don't see any sense in eating any food that is virtually tasteless...hey ho for 18% BF sour cream, a great Kirkland product at Costco.


----------



## mhammer

colchar said:


> That sounds vile.
> 
> It has been asked before but I'll ask again - if veganism is so great why do they expend so much time and effort trying to make their food look and taste like meat?


It's better than you might think, although if one's wont is bleeding dripping rare beef, this will not fill that need.

There's no denying that a) there are sound evolved reasons why meat tastes good to us, and b) some folks take their beliefs a little too far, almost to the point of a rub-it-in-your-nose-I'm-holier-than-thou gesture. But when someone adopts a credo, and is willing to invest the work, rather than simply take the easy path, why hold it against them? How often in your daily life do you get to say "This is what I stand for", in even the most mundane of activities?


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> It's better than you might think


There is no chance it could be better than I think because, for the most part, vegetables are the devil.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

The pasta equivalent:


----------



## Wardo

zztomato said:


> View attachment 385685


Home defence Remington? 
Probably had to use it to put down an Insurrection in the vegetable garden.


----------



## MarkM

Wardo said:


> Home defence Remington?
> Probably had to use it to put down an Insurrection in the vegetable garden.


There is a sound that racking an 870 makes that detours criminals!


----------



## allthumbs56

wrong place


----------



## Milkman

I'm having an old Vegan friend for dinner.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> I'm having an old Vegan friend for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 391725


How are you preparing him?


----------



## Milkman

With Tonkatsu sauce.

Or maybe with some fava beans and a nice Chianti


----------



## Doctor Cheese

Roasting eggplant on the grill right now to make some baba ganoosh.
I think that's vegan. noms


----------



## Diablo

Not a vegan or vegetarian. But very few vegetables I dont like-cant say the same for a lot of meats. Balance is key.
Very important esp these days....eat cauliflower, broccoli etc and youre a human Covid tester. If someone cant smell your farts theyd better get a PCR test, stat.

Seriously, I'd be happy to be a vegetarian, I can see the benefits in both a micro and macro sense...but I now find it hard to be satisfied when there isnt at least some meat in a meal...still leaves me full but hungry. Probably food addiction related, because I dont remember feeling that way when I was a kid and was pretty picky about eating meat. 
But in fairness, when I did keto, and could eat all the bacon, chicken and steak I wanted, I was also hungry all the time. even worse.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## FatStrat2

I love meat for sure, but I still eat it only twice a month if that.

Ancient man - which we essentially still are - used to eat mostly seeds, nuts, vegetables, roots and the odd fruit. Occasionally, they would bag small rodentia, eggs or, if they were willing to sacrifice one of their own, a wild buck or larger. So meat was definitely a luxury. Because of meat's relative scarcity, the human body has adapted an omnivore diet over millions of years through the run of evolution.

Given that, I've got a choice between rib-eye and tenderloin in our upcoming office get-together. Mmm mm.


----------



## elburnando

SOME vegetarians/vegans are some of the most self-righteous, pushy, opinionated people I meet. I love animals too, but I also love a nice steak!
I Now let me go eat my dinner


----------



## Mark Brown

Says is better than I ever could.


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> Says is better than I ever could.


That's a good one


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> That's a good one


One of my favorites man and probably the best two albums of hip hop/rap i have ever heard. Generally don't have a love for it but that guy has some rhymes.


----------



## elburnando

Mark Brown said:


> One of my favorites man and probably the best two albums of hip hop/rap i have ever heard. Generally don't have a love for it but that guy has some rhymes.


Yeah I still hear stuff I like but my favorites were always the late 90s/early 00s WuTang, Big L, Gangstarr, Eminem etc.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## elburnando

laristotle said:


>


Thats a similar scheme to my new vegan furniture operation.


----------

